# Createspace/KDP Consolidation and Print Migration (MERGED)



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

It's happening, folks. The Amazon page that explained how to easily migrate from Createspace to KDP print now redirects here, to this much more general explanation:

https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US/help/topic/G202059560

Meanwhile, there was an input to tell Amazon to switch from Createspace to KDP just by entering your CS ISBN, and that seems to have gone.


----------



## inconsequential (May 4, 2016)

So what does this mean? That we can no longer migrate our books from Createspace to KDP, or that they're going to be doing it for us?


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't know, Inconsequential. I've sent a support request to ask for further advice. I suspect it means they'll be handling it given the scale of the move, but I had been hoping for a bit more time to get things sorted and, as per David Gaughran's recent advice, make the move ahead of the rush.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder (Jun 9, 2014)

inconsequential said:


> So what does this mean? That we can no longer migrate our books from Createspace to KDP, or that they're going to be doing it for us?


I heard on FB that Createspace is telling authors that that it is moving to KDP Print.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Funny. I predicted this a couple of years ago and was told by numerous authors I was crazy, that it would never happen. Just a lucky guess on my part, but it seemed common sense to me from a business perspective. Also figured Author Central would also eventually be wrapped into KDP or vice versa, putting all Amazon author services under one roof (maybe even Audible, but that would likely be the last move, in my guess).


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

The problem is that KDP Print's expanded distribution does not englobe Australia, Bookdepository, etc., as far as I know, which is a shame.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

You'd think Amazon would want people to initiate the process themselves rather than having to batch-migrate everyone who's left themselves.

Perhaps Amazon has noticed people migrating to Ingram and figures changing everybody over quickly might hold some people through inertia.


----------



## Shane Lochlann Black (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe I can have a paperback minimum list price less than $17 now.  But I doubt it.  My competition is retailing at $5 and change.  Selling print books is kind of like running the Preakness riding a coffee table.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't want to move 175 books. Wah!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Phoenix61 said:


> Seems it really is official. CS is no longer allowing new manuscript uploads according to this post...
> 
> http://www.selfpublishingforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=5125#p5125
> 
> Nothing so far on the CS community announcements, though. It doesn't surprise me, sad though. Ugh, now I have to transfer stuff!


I clicked the "add a title" button and it was allowed. I have various books that are loaded through there but not sent through yet. I'm not sure what I'm going to do about them.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Cassie Leigh said:


> Just log into CreateSpace and there's a big banner at the top to do the migration. I just went through it. You link both accounts, hit a button, and done.
> 
> And, of course, they [expletive]ed mine up. I have books that didn't make it over and unpublished versions that linked to my ebooks instead of the published versions. (Mostly because I had, for example, a color version and a black and white version of some of my titles, so probably not an issue most of you will face but I am not happy right now to have them completely drop well-selling books.)


Yeah. I'm worried about this. Did you have any drafts? I have several drafts sitting in there and I'm wondering what's going to happen to them. I can load the bulk of them in the next two weeks and send them through. I would like to see if that's possible but I just ... can't even.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Ah, shoot! I'd been dithering because I didn't want to move to KDP, but I also didn't want to buy ISBNs or pay Ingram's upload fee (assuming I wouldn't get lucky and get a freebie). My print sales simply don't make enough to justify those costs. 

I suspect Bill Hiatt has it right--that Amazon saw all the folks migrating to Ingram and wanted to circumvent that loss, if possible, by forcing the move to their side.

I just called my sister (8 pm EST US). Most of her sales are print and she was working toward moving it all to Ingram. She was on the CS site this morning and the notice wasn't there then.


----------



## Some Random Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

I let them batch move my 12 over just now.  Seems to have been about as seamless as I've seen any IT-based migration.  My big question is what will they do with the amounts CS owes me in GBP and EU since I haven't hit the magical 100 number for either to get a check cut.

That being said, if I can find a free setup coupon for IS, I'm going to start migrating my paperbacks over to IS and have them join my hardcovers, starting with the ones for whom I own the ISBN.


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

I am not seeing the banner and CS just let me start the process of creating a new title (didn't follow through, but the regular setup screen still appears after clicking "Add New Title").

Maybe they are migrating accounts in batches?


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

8:30 p.m. EST....I'd seen the banner on CS at 8 pm, logged out, come here to see what was being said, went back....and now there's no banner. Guess I had my chance... 

ETA...I futzed around, went to a few odd pages, came back to the dashboard, and the banner was back. Dunno, but guess I'll move and decide about Ingram later. Probably much later.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

I guess this means that KDP print is finally out of beta . . . it would be crazy for them to do it if it wasn't.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

So...I moved. Hit the link, pushed the button to agree, signed into my KDP account when it said to, clicked a few "next" as it finished each section, then sat and read the news on my iPhone for 5 minutes while all 6 print titles moved over. The 6 print versions appear on the bookshelf with an ASIN that's the CS 10-digit ISBN. All the titles that don't have a print version now show empty boxes urging me to start one.  Can't see any button to order copies but I'm assume it's there somewhere. The metadata on the book pages still show CreateSpace as the publisher. Total time involved for 6 titles, maybe 10 minutes.

Easy peasy.  Color me surprised!


----------



## Some Random Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

Addendum to my last.  Two hours after batch migrating my 12 paperbacks from CS to KDP, all sales figures past and present appear in my KDP dashboard, as do all paperback royalties owing, including the GBP and EU royalties that haven't been paid since 2015 because I didn't hit the magic 100 quid/euro figure (yeah, I don't sell much paperbacks outside the US).  So far, all is good in my universe.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

My Dog's Servant said:


> So...I moved. Hit the link, pushed the button to agree, signed into my KDP account when it said to, clicked a few "next" as it finished each section, then sat and read the news on my iPhone for 5 minutes while all 6 print titles moved over. The 6 print versions appear on the bookshelf with an ASIN that's the CS 10-digit ISBN. All the titles that don't have a print version now show empty boxes urging me to start one. Can't see any button to order copies but I'm assume it's there somewhere. The metadata on the book pages still show CreateSpace as the publisher. Total time involved for 6 titles, maybe 10 minutes.
> 
> Easy peasy. Color me surprised!


Mine has been cycling for more than an hour, lol. I will probably have to leave it all night at this rate.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

Nothing has appeared on my CS dashboard yet.

Also, I'm a bit scared to do the move, because of the expanded distribution issue I mentioned above.

@notjohn -- has your KDP Print book appeared on book depository, barnes & nobles, amazon Australia etc yet?


----------



## inconsequential (May 4, 2016)

Where is this banner located? I don't have one on my dashboard page.


----------



## Some Random Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

Cassie Leigh said:


> I certainly hope they don't use this as an excuse to not pay August royalties that were already earned until October. That would suck.


As someone who has been paid by checks mailed at erratic intervals with no idea when to expect them, being sure that I'm getting my August paperback royalties via direct deposit in October will be a net improvement.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Mine has been cycling for more than an hour, lol. I will probably have to leave it all night at this rate.


That makes me feel a little better about having only 6 titles to move instead of 175. Not much better, but a little! 

Sloth has its own rewards.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

inconsequential said:


> Where is this banner located? I don't have one on my dashboard page.


It was at the top of the first page after you log in, right under the bar with the various tabs and log out button. Should have taken a screen shot. it's gone now, though. When I thought I lost it, I tried a help search (useless), hit a couple of pages at random, came back and it was there again. But maybe only because it was there when I logged in the first time.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

And yet authors in Australia still can't order copies via KDP! Awesome.


----------



## Pacman (Dec 18, 2016)

I've clicked the 'go' button, took all of 5 minutes. Now I am going through each paperback to ensure the ALL TERRITORIES is clicked - nope, I have to do it for all of them.

Maybe doing this makes them available to us Aussies?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Pacman said:


> I've clicked the 'go' button, took all of 5 minutes. Now I am going through each paperback to ensure the ALL TERRITORIES is clicked - nope, I have to do it for all of them.
> 
> Maybe doing this makes them available to us Aussies?


It's ordering author copies which is the issue. Aussie who want to buy our books can order through bookdepository (postage free).

See the tail of the Australian Authors thread here on KB for details.

I only gave up my LSI account a few months ago, and moved everything exclusively to CS. Ugh.


----------



## Pacman (Dec 18, 2016)

Simon Haynes said:


> It's ordering author copies which is the issue. Aussie who want to buy our books can order through bookdepository (postage free).
> 
> See the tail of the Australian Authors thread here on KB for details.
> 
> I only gave up my LSI account a few months ago, and moved everything exclusively to CS. Ugh.


Simon, that's a definite 'argh!' moment, I love IngramSparks, Bookdepository sells my books quite nicely, going wide has been a challenge but without IS I'd be stuck with the basics. I only sell paperbacks thru IS at this stage.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Pacman said:


> Simon, that's a definite 'argh!' moment, I love IngramSparks, Bookdepository sells my books quite nicely, going wide has been a challenge but without IS I'd be stuck with the basics. I only sell paperbacks thru IS at this stage.


I only need a handful of author copies a year, and even those aren't essential. And I really don't want to maintain another set of 20 print titles with Spark.

I guess I'll just transfer to KDP and ditch my right to order author copies. The saving in downloading and importing sales figures from CS will make it worthwhile.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

Simon Haynes said:


> And yet authors in Australia still can't order copies via KDP! Awesome.


I don't know where you heard that - but it's simply not true.

I've had all my paperbacks with KDP print for over a year, I'm Downunder, and can order either proof copies or author copies (at cost) via the menu on my dashboard. Proofs and author copies have been available to me for at least a year and I've found they ship Downunder faster than CS used to.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Tilly said:


> I don't know where you heard that - but it's simply not true.
> 
> I've had all my paperbacks with KDP print for over a year, I'm Downunder, and can order either proof copies or author copies (at cost) via the menu on my dashboard. Proofs and author copies have been available to me for at least a year and I've found they ship Downunder faster than CS used to.


That's great to hear, but there's a discussion in the Australian Authors thread about this right now. Someone even quoted the email they got back from KDP saying nope.

Maybe they pick and choose who gets to order the copies?


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh geez! I'm right in the middle of doing a release of my 4th book in the series. Luckily, I approved the final draft for print before the banner started to show. Of course, hesitant to start migrating everything from Createspace. Is the price going up? What's going to happen with ordering for authors? So many questions going through mind. I knew they would eventually do it, but of course it has to be during my new release. Murphy's Law.

Okay. Just breath. We know how much authors love change. Of course, it might be better to just sleep on this and deal with it in the morning.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, so I transferred mine, it said 21 moved across but I know for sure my latest release is missing from the KDP dash. Not only that, when I count the paperbacks on my dashboard there are only 19 ... and I can't tell what the other missing one was!

Anyway, emailed support about it.

I do like having everything on the one dashboard, although I notice every one of my titles has had the global rights dropped to one or two countries only, and I have to go through and reset them. But, before I do I have to enter 2 new keywords and mess about with a few other fields, and then I noticed the cover was blank, and then when I uploaded the cover the top half an inch was completely cut off. So I need to redo all 20 books (minus the one they lost.)

And today was the day I was going to write 1000 words to finish off my latest novel! My fault, I shouldn't have gone to CS at all.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Is it just me or is the updating of covers and content stupendously slow? Earlier I left it processing for about 30 mins before giving up and clicking cancel, at which point it seemed it had already finished.

Now it's no better, just sitting there processing. I don't know whether they're being bombarded with people forced to update files, or whether it's my end, or just that it's buggy.

Just got this popup. Guess that's answered my question:

* We're Sorry.
The service or feature you're trying to use is currently unavailable. We're working to solve the problem as quickly as possible. Please try again later. *

So it's A and C but not B.


----------



## Madeline_Kirby (Apr 14, 2015)

I just transferred mine and it went... okay. The first part, the migration itself, was smooth. But then I had to go in and update my rights info - it had changed me from global to just a few countries, and not obvious ones, either. Also, it appeared to have stripped many of my keywords, so I had to fiddle around with that. It had also messed with the search categories, so I needed to select a second search category. That went fine until I got to the third book and it refused to let me enter a second category. After a few tries it saved, but then told me I needed to fix the hi-lighted error on the page. There was no hi-lighted error, so I just hit save again, and, whaddayaknow, it saved. So, yeah, there are some glitches, and some of what I encountered is probably due to high traffic on the site right now, but it's done and I'm so glad I only had three books to do this with!

But overall, it was mostly painless, and probably went as well as expected considering how many people are probably using the system right now.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wait until everyone in the US wakes up and tries to use it.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Still not seeing this, and no you can't order copies from Australia. Also, if you upload the books to IS, you need to redo ALL your covers, because their paper thickness is different.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Still not seeing this, and no you can't order copies from Australia. Also, if you upload the books to IS, you need to redo ALL your covers, because their paper thickness is different.


When I went in to order copies it asked which amazon store I wanted to order through. My choices were the euro ones or UK. I clicked UK and it dropped me onto Amazon Uk's main page, with nothing in my cart.

(The book hadn't finished processing yet, and apparently that can take 3 days. I'll try again when it's actually available.)


----------



## R.D. Smith (Jun 17, 2014)

Does the batch migration move retired titles to KDP?


----------



## Madeline_Kirby (Apr 14, 2015)

Simon Haynes said:


> Just wait until everyone in the US wakes up and tries to use it.


Good point. Luckily I am on a working vacation in Greece right now so was able to beat the rush!


----------



## celadon (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm going to drag my feet on this one.

First, I need the money in my checking account next month, not 60 days from now. The heck with that. My CS earnings really help pay the bills. I'm going to wait a few months (closer to the holiday season) when my earnings are up anyway so the hardship of waiting for my CS earnings won't sting as much. (I hope we have that much time to do the migration! I really hate this whole thing.   )

Plus I would rather wait and see if there are more kinks to work out. And wait until the big transferring rush is over!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

celadon said:


> I'm going to drag my feet on this one.
> 
> First, I need the money in my checking account next month, not 60 days from now. The heck with that. My CS earnings really help pay the bills. I'm going to wait a few months (closer to the holiday season) when my earnings are up anyway so the hardship of waiting for my CS earnings won't sting as much. (I hope we have that much time to do the migration! I really hate this whole thing.  )
> 
> Plus I would rather wait and see if there are more kinks to work out. And wait until the big transferring rush is over!


I don't think they're going to give us a few months. I believe, by the end of September, they will force everyone over one way or the other.


----------



## celadon (Sep 12, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I don't think they're going to give us a few months. I believe, by the end of September, they will force everyone over one way or the other.


   That sucks! Ugh!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Tilly, have you ordered any since the first of July?


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

If I delay moving to KDP until next month, will Createspace pay my royalties at the end of September (for August royalties) as usual? 

After I do the transfer, will I lose access to my Createspace account - will it be deleted? Or do I still have access to it? Will I still be able to make changes to my books in my Createspace account after the transfer?


----------



## Golden Czermak (May 31, 2017)

I transferred all my titles over last night. As of this morning all are live BUT:

1) Author Copies option took until now to start populating
2) The Amazon.com (US) marketplace to order author copies does not appear for all but one title. :/

Does anyone who's done this already know how long it takes Amazon.com to appear in the drop down list to actually order?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm one of the ones not seeing any banner. Is this a banner saying you have to move to kdp print now? It seems odd. I've been emailing (as recently as yesterday) with Createspace about some payment wrinkles and there was no mention of this, although we were discussing the end of September payment at one point. I guess they're expecting to be open at least that long?


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

I did see the banner in my Createspace account for about 30 minutes this morning, then it went away and it hasn't come back since.

For those people who have already transferred to KDP, do you still have access to your Createspace account? 

If you do have access, can you still see your titles in your account and can you make changes to them?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

PublisherP said:


> I did see the banner in my Createspace account for about 30 minutes this morning, then it went away and it hasn't come back since.
> 
> For those people who have already transferred to KDP, do you still have access to your Createspace account?
> 
> If you do have access, can you still see your titles in your account and can you make changes to them?


I moved across, and Createspace has nothing now. There's a banner saying click here to open the KDP dashboard.

Pity, because they've lost one of my paperbacks ...


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

I just had an email from them about the merger.  I have slowly been moving my stuff to KDP anyway because the writing was on the wall.


----------



## SND (May 26, 2017)

Email reads as follows:

Hello,

We’re excited to announce that CreateSpace (CSP) and Kindle Direct Publishing (KDP) will become one service, and in the coming days, we will give CreateSpace members the ability to move their account and titles. To ensure a quality experience, we will add links to the CreateSpace member dashboard in phases so authors may see it at different times. As a reminder, Kindle Direct Publishing (KDP) now offers Expanded Distribution to sell your paperbacks to physical bookstores in the US, as well as the ability to sell your paperback books on Amazon.ca and Amazon.com.au (Amazon.mx coming soon). With these features, KDP’s paperback distribution will be on par with CreateSpace’s distribution. KDP also offers features that aren’t available on CreateSpace. These include the ability to purchase ads to promote paperbacks on Amazon.com and locally printed author copies in Europe. 

As a result of these enhancements to KDP and our ongoing efforts to provide a more seamless experience for managing your paperback and digital books, CreateSpace and KDP will become one service. On KDP, your paperbacks will still be printed in the same facilities, on the same printers, and by the same people as they were on CreateSpace.

In a few weeks, we’ll start automatically moving your CreateSpace books to KDP. Your books will remain available for sale throughout the move and you’ll continue to earn royalties. Once we begin this process you’ll be unable to edit existing titles or create new titles on CreateSpace.

If you have a release planned soon or you would like to start the move yourself, we are making updates that will allow you to move your entire catalog in just a few steps. During this transition, you can contact KDP customer support by email and access phone support in English.

There are a few payment and printing fee differences associated with the move. Going forward you will be paid on KDP’s payment schedule. CreateSpace pays monthly royalties 30 days after the end of the month in which they were earned while KDP pays monthly royalties approximately 60 days after the end of the month in which they were earned. As a result, you’ll be paid in September for any royalties earned in August on CreateSpace and be paid in October for any royalties earned in August on KDP. In addition, some low-page count books will see an increase in printing fees when they are printed in the UK and EU. This affects a small number of titles. If your titles are affected by this change, you will receive a separate email on this topic. Learn more about KDP’s printing fees here.

To learn more about the move and review the latest, visit here. We’ll be in touch with more updates in the coming weeks.

It is still Day 1 for independent publishing. As Amazon’s recent shareholder letter noted, there are more than a 1,000 authors who earn more than a $100,000 a year from their work with us. We could not be more optimistic about the future of independent publishing and this change will allow us to innovate faster for you.

Best Regards,
The CreateSpace and KDP Team


----------



## Golden Czermak (May 31, 2017)

PublisherP said:


> I did see the banner in my Createspace account for about 30 minutes this morning, then it went away and it hasn't come back since.
> 
> For those people who have already transferred to KDP, do you still have access to your Createspace account?
> 
> If you do have access, can you still see your titles in your account and can you make changes to them?


Seconded. On transferring to KDP, all your data is removed from CS


----------



## Ross Harrison (May 5, 2012)

Just transferred my books. Four books, one unpublished because I use Lightning Source. That and two of the others came over fine, but one did not. When they started doing paperbacks, I clicked to start the process on my thriller, just out of curiosity. I didn't go through with it due to the poorly thought-out launch of the feature and its lack of necessary things, so the paperback sat as 'Draft' on my dashboard. After migrating, it still says that. Perhaps it will update given a little time, but I've emailed support to be safe.

In short, if you already had a paperback in draft and migrate the same book across, keep an eye on it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It looks like they will do the transfer automatically in a few weeks. I think I'll wait and let them do that. I have a lot of paperbacks.


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

I haven't received it yet, nor have I seen any announcement in CS's dashboard. Hopefully, I'll only make the change in September, which means I'll be paid CS's August royalties on September. It will suck tremendously on October, because that means I'll only receive Kindle royalties from August, and no paperback royalties which make up 40% of my profit.


----------



## Cate M (Jul 15, 2018)

I haven't received the email yet, either, and I also haven't seen anything in my CS dashboard. I'm starting to feel a little left out! Although, I'm also not looking forward to the greater lag time in royalties. I much prefer the 30 days.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

It's on the CS dashboard this morning. Simple to do the transfer, but the KDP dashboard doesn't show my August CS sales. I guess I'l have to go to Ingram for wider distribution?


----------



## RobinGreaves (Jul 23, 2018)

Cate M said:


> I haven't received the email yet, either, and I also haven't seen anything in my CS dashboard. I'm starting to feel a little left out! Although, I'm also not looking forward to the greater lag time in royalties. I much prefer the 30 days.


It's not a big notice - just a small one. If you go to your member dashboard, it is inset withing a pale yellow box below the blue bar with the navigation tabs.



> CreateSpace is moving to Kindle Direct Publishing
> To move your books, you'll need to complete a few steps.
> 
> Get started on Kindle Direct Publishing <linked


----------



## AliceS (Dec 28, 2014)

It's not on my dashboard. And I am still proofing a book right now. I made changes and the proof they sent me didn't have any of the changes. So I need to go fix that pronto.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, words I can't say on kboards. Knew it was coming, hoped it wouldn't happen, now it's here. Bah.

Oh, well, progress. I guess.


----------



## KitSarge (Apr 1, 2015)

I got the e-mail this morning too. Ironically I was up late last night trying to finalize my paperback for my new release and Createspace was PAINFULLY slow to upload the docs. Not sure if I should switch the formatting for KDP or not now. I'm awaiting their file review to order my proof, so we'll see if they get back to me in 24 hours


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

If you have anything in draft on KDP print it won't transfer over, and you can't delete drafts from KDP Print either. I'm also getting the message "We have already registered this ISBN to another title." for the ISBN of the book unsuccessfully transferred from CS. So it's deleted from CS and stuck in KDP limbo, impossible to update. Yet for now it's still showing as available on Amazon.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

T. M. Bilderback said:


> I suspect this sudden mass move is a result of many other authors moving to Ingram.


I thought that too at first, but from whatever point Amazon decided to phase out CS, it must have anticipated that there'd be a point at which the shutdown would complete--and what else could really happen then except to automove everybody left over to KDP Print?

If Amazon hoped to stem the rush to Ingram this way, it will be disappointed. It sounds as if the people who would move to Ingram eventually are just accelerating their plans.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

thanks, Mark, I hadn't seen this yet...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

I still have nightmares about the "seemless" transition from Mobipocket to KDP over a decade ago. My books were unavailable for over two weeks. 

This sucks. We knew it was coming. But it still sucks.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Be careful about the automated migration. It looks very much like it is trying to pull over books that were already migrated individually as well as retired titles.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Ros_Jackson said:


> If you have anything in draft on KDP print it won't transfer over, and you can't delete drafts from KDP Print either. I'm also getting the message "We have already registered this ISBN to another title." for the ISBN of the book unsuccessfully transferred from CS. So it's deleted from CS and stuck in KDP limbo, impossible to update. Yet for now it's still showing as available on Amazon.


When I started to run through it this morning it looked as though it was trying to move titles I'd already migrated individually as well as titles that had been retired.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Having scoffed at the imminence of this just yesterday on the KDP forums, I got the email this morning and, when I looked at CS, a big splash page about the joys of emigration took over the screen until I dismissed it.

I moved over one title as a trial more than FOUR WEEKS ago, choosing "expanded distribution" of course, but the book hasn't shown up yet on B&N, Book Depository, or the various Amazon stores formerly served by third-party vendors including Book Depository. (The books show up on some stores at high prices from the parasite third-party vendors.)

How ironic that this morning was also the moment when CS posted my expanded-distribution sales. They are a significant part of my income.



> I got the e-mail this morning too. Ironically I was up late last night trying to finalize my paperback for my new release and Createspace was PAINFULLY slow to upload the docs. Not sure if I should switch the formatting for KDP or not now. I'm awaiting their file review to order my proof, so we'll see if they get back to me in 24 hours


Based on my admittedly limited experience, I think you should opt for KDP Print. From what I have seen the expanded distribution goes live fairly quickly from there, whereas I am past four weeks and counting on my trial switchover.


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Does this mean we can delete our paperbacks totally so they don't show up on Amazon?  We can't do it with CS.


----------



## CathleenT (Mar 14, 2018)

Just got the announcement email today. I'm so bummed.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Oh, good grief, now another email. It seems that I have some books that will cost more to print on KDP than on CS (short books, basically), so I am urged to check my pricing. But when I go to CS to do that, I just run into the emigration option again, sigh. I can ignore it and go straight to my dashboard, but without guidance on how much if any I should increase the retail price of those books. 

I'm inclined to ignore it, because I generally price my books fairly high, so as to get a minimum $1.50 royalty on expanded distribution. It might be better to re-price, if needed, on KDP after the Great Emigration. 

I'm going to punt. I'm sure there will be more emails coming, and perhaps guidance from you-all as you go about this process.

For me, I think it's too late to use the IngramSpark escape hatch, which does have disadvantages. (Cost, unfamiliar interface, and the risk of books not being same-day shippable from Amazon. It made sense if one distributed through both platforms, same ISBN, but I was happy with CS's expanded distribution and suspect that it will be the same with KDP's, if they ever get it sorted out.)

There is one book that I might pull out of the program altogether. I might go back to my publisher on my knees and beg for forgiveness. It was a big mistake to go on my own. From a couple thousand books a year, my sales dropped to a couple hundred.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

wearywanderer64 said:


> Does this mean we can delete our paperbacks totally so they don't show up on Amazon? We can't do it with CS.


The book detail pages never go away for print books, even if they are no longer available. Amazon does this to provide for sales of used copies.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Spin52 (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone have an opinion on whether it's better to bring your own books over from CS or let KDP do it automatically (the idea being that I can blame them if it goes wrong)?


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

notjohn said:


> Oh, good grief, now another email. It seems that I have some books that will cost more to print on KDP than on CS (short books, basically), so I am urged to check my pricing. But when I go to CS to do that, I just run into the emigration option again, sigh. I can ignore it and go straight to my dashboard, but without guidance on how much if any I should increase the retail price of those books.
> 
> I'm inclined to ignore it, because I generally price my books fairly high, so as to get a minimum $1.50 royalty on expanded distribution. It might be better to re-price, if needed, on KDP after the Great Emigration.


I got the same email. I'm going to ignore it and assume they'll automatically move the book and change the price. The subject of the email included "ACTION REQUESTED" instead of "ACTION REQUIRED."


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## sailingthevoid (Oct 4, 2017)

FWIW I migrated two books last week, partly because David Gaughran suggested this merger was coming ASAP and it was worth trying to beat the rush. It only took a couple of minutes.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Acheknia said:


> New email just received...
> 
> We are contacting you because your CreateSpace account has one of more books that will be charged a higher manufacturing fee once they are moved to KDP to align with KDP's global pricing standards. Paperback printing costs are higher on KDP than CreateSpace for Black & White titles under 110 pages printed in the EU, Black & White titles under 100 pages printed in the UK, and color titles under 30 pages printed in both the EU and UK. Based on this change, you may want to update the list prices of your books.
> 
> ...


I've just had that too, which I assume is for my 86 page novella. Your Fool's Guide to the Tarot lists at 29 pages, so there's one for you. Basically, anything under 110 pages is worth taking a look at.

It's currently impossible for me to update pricing or distribution - and the distribution is all wrong in the migration, with worldwide changed to just a few select countries. And although it said initially that my book transferred fine, now I'm seeing errors on the interior and cover - possibly due to capacity issues. Everyone is migrating today, after all.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been trying to update some of my paperbacks for about 11 hours now. Unfortunately my covers from CS are all cropped off at the top, and I'm not sure whether that's how the books will look if someone orders a copy.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

And here's another shot across my bow:



> If you do not take action before the move begins, your CreateSpace books that are not available for sale on Amazon.com will move to KDP in a 'draft' status and will no longer be enrolled in Expanded Distribution. To re-enroll in Expanded Distribution you will then need to make your books available for sale on Amazon.com by publishing and enabling Expanded Distribution through the KDP Bookshelf, which may take six to eight weeks for your book to become available again in Expanded Distribution channels.


So that answers both of my questions. Migrated books are very slow to populate the expanded distribution stores, so it doesn't make sense (for me anyhow) to just wait and let it happen.

So I'd better get to work. Not today, though. I'm going to keep checking here and on the KDP forums to see how others are faring. I find it encouraging that some people haven't received any warning at all, which suggests that we have a week or two, if not more.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

notjohn said:


> And here's another shot across my bow:
> 
> So that answers both of my questions. Migrated books are very slow to populate the expanded distribution stores, so it doesn't make sense (for me anyhow) to just wait and let it happen.
> 
> So I'd better get to work. Not today, though. I'm going to keep checking here and on the KDP forums to see how others are faring. I find it encouraging that some people haven't received any warning at all, which suggests that we have a week or two, if not more.


Mine are in the process right now. It looks like it's pretty simple... so far anyway? lol I only had to hit a few buttons.

ETA: Wow, it's done already. I have 15 titles (some are old though and are retired, but still count, I guess?) anyway, they have all moved over and it only took a few clicks on my part and about 10 minutes. The dashboard says they are all live. I may have to order one just to see how they look. Here are the markets they are available in: 
US UK DE FR ES IT JP


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

One of the very few instances in which not being a big seller is a good thing. My heart goes out to everyone who has their earnings affected by this. 😟


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

I would not trust Amazon's "automated" process if my life depended on it. I briefly touched on it earlier in the thread a a general whine, but I have personal, PAINFUL experience with Amazon's "automated" processes. They did this with Mobipocket when they closed down that service. It was a nightmare. And this was for the ebook files. I can only imagine how messed up the print files will get.

First, none of my books were available for over two weeks because of "technical issues" with the files. The same files, mind you, that were created with their system and that had been sold for years on Mobipocket. But they could never actually figure out what the "technical issues" were and one day the books all just magically, finally migrated...with no change to the files.

Second, categories were wrong, because the category options from Mobipocket didn't match Amazon's categories. 

Third, they migrated deactivated products as well and they were "live" on the site until I deactivated them again. This also resulted in some duplicates from where I had uploaded a revised edition directly to Amazon and deactivated the old edition on Mobipocket before the migration.

I have no reason to believe the automated migration won't be a hot mess.


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

notjohn said:


> And here's another shot across my bow:
> 
> So that answers both of my questions. Migrated books are very slow to populate the expanded distribution stores, so it doesn't make sense (for me anyhow) to just wait and let it happen.
> 
> So I'd better get to work. Not today, though. I'm going to keep checking here and on the KDP forums to see how others are faring. I find it encouraging that some people haven't received any warning at all, which suggests that we have a week or two, if not more.


But do you have books for sale on Createspace with the amazon com channel disabled? If you have amazon com channel enabled (which I see no reason for it to be disabled), then you'd not face any issues.

Anyhow, I still haven't received any message and therefore, I will keep my books on CS until further notice.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Third, they migrated deactivated products as well and they were "live" on the site until I deactivated them again. This also resulted in some duplicates from where I had uploaded a revised edition directly to Amazon and deactivated the old edition on Mobipocket before the migration.


this one worries me. I have a deactivated book because of a new publisher. But, I haven't gotten the email yet, so maybe someone can test this before I get there.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

GeneDoucette said:


> this one worries me. I have a deactivated book because of a new publisher. But, I haven't gotten the email yet, so maybe someone can test this before I get there.


When I started to bring mine across and it added up the titles, it included retired books AND books I had already migrated individually over the last two months. I only have a dozen active titles left on CS, and it was going to bring over 34 titles. That would have been double-plus ungood. I stopped the process there and sent an email to CS support, but no doubt they're completely swamped today.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I would not trust Amazon's "automated" process if my life depended on it. I briefly touched on it earlier in the thread a a general whine, but I have personal, PAINFUL experience with Amazon's "automated" processes. They did this with Mobipocket when they closed down that service. It was a nightmare. And this was for the ebook files. I can only imagine how messed up the print files will get.
> 
> First, none of my books were available for over two weeks because of "technical issues" with the files. The same files, mind you, that were created with their system and that had been sold for years on Mobipocket. But they could never actually figure out what the "technical issues" were and one day the books all just magically, finally migrated...with no change to the files.
> 
> ...


I had Jeff Hepple to migrate all my books for me back then. There weren't nearly so many as now, but I still would have been in the soup without him.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Nobody222 said:


> But do you have books for sale on Createspace with the amazon com channel disabled? If you have amazon com channel enabled (which I see no reason for it to be disabled), then you'd not face any issues.


The issue is with expanded distribution. Two months without those sales is a fairly significant amount for me.



Nobody222 said:


> Anyhow, I still haven't received any message and therefore, I will keep my books on CS until further notice.


I think that's wise.

Mind you, if you don't care about expanded distribution, there's no danger in going ahead. The switchover, for me, was a matter of five minutes. (I did it from the KDP side, because that was before CS was set up for it.)

I'll wait a day or two at a minimum. Maybe the smoke will have cleared by the end of the week.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

KelliWolfe said:


> When I started to bring mine across and it added up the titles, it included retired books AND books I had already migrated individually over the last two months. I only have a dozen active titles left on CS, and it was going to bring over 34 titles. That would have been double-plus ungood. I stopped the process there and sent an email to CS support, but no doubt they're completely swamped today.


Good point. I show 35 titles, and I have nowhere near that many. At a guess, 15. One book is in two versions, one for Amazon, the second priced for expanded only. Then another that I had in an expurgated and unexpurgated version, for reasons of my own. Yech. Bad day at Black Rock if all four get moved over and live on the store.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm migrating all of my books. I've got children's books and my romance print editions. For some reason, my prints showed up on the dashboard with none of my ebooks. So, I signed out and signed back in. Now, I've only got my ebooks showing and none of the print books. I can't find tabs that say, look at your print books. IS there another way to log in to see them or do they pop up with your ebooks?

I noticed that the ebooks have a button that say "Link your paperbacks" and nothing is happening when I hit them. So, I'm emailing customer support. Does anybody know if there is a phone number? I know that calling gets better results usually.

And of course, all of this while I've been planning a launch meaning none of my books will go preorder wide, just on Amazon. I spent 3 years writing this book and now it's like it's in KU because of this move. VERY DISAPPOINTED! 

Brightside, it is available to buy since I pushed the approval button on the draft yesterday before all this happened. Thank God I did since it might have been stuck in the merge limbo. At least it is for sale. Just the timing really sucks.

I did lose one cover for print books, and I have all my children's books that are near the 110 page cutoff maybe have to be repriced. But can't get access to them to figure out what to do. 

SO yeah, BIG MESS! Hopefully it will sort out. But I'd rather do it myself than let the Zon. If the manual way of me doing it is this bad, imagine what will happen when everyone is auto switched over. 

What a way to start the week. *SIGH*

Sent email to customer support. 

Also, I just checked my Createspace account and none of my books are listed there anymore. So, I really don't know where my books went and why I can't find them on KDP dashboard. Really am frustrated. Don't know what happened to them and why I can't see them in my dashboard. 

Waiting for the customer support to answer an email is sucking. Looking for a phone number now. 

Update: So, I figured out I have to hit the + paperback button to get into where the print books are. I figured they were listed differently, but there isn't an actually tab to just see them listed. I have to hit the button to add a new paperback and then hit return and it shows the print books. At least they are there, and I hit to link them with their ebook counterparts, and they are not doing anything. So, yeah, I'd say there a tons of bugs still. And they are probably using us to fix them. And with this second look at my print books, it's showing that two books now don't have covers. So, super buggy right now. *Sigh*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I got a message to say that CS was down for maintenance, but then managed to login and found I had one sale. It seems to be a sale on Amazon. I haven't had an email about the changeover.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

I can hardly believe I did this, as I am the procrastination queen of the world, but over the weekend just past, I randomly decided to do the migration, so by the time all this kicked off all my print books were on kdp, even a straggler that took 2 days longer than the rest for no reason.
I have a sense that the people working on kdp print are a little fussier than those on CreateSpace - they picked up on a pagination issue that cropped up on one book but nobody had noticed before, and also tried to tell me there was a typo in one of my titles, which there definitely wasn't. I was quite surprised at how relatively painless the operation was.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

>I have a sense that the people working on kdp print are a little fussier than those on CreateSpace 

I doubt it! I think it's all done by bots, and not people, which is the source of many of the problems encountered by KDP Print publishers over the past two years.

***

But to clarify my earlier post about expanded distribution. I now realize it was a reference to a book that I published in two versions, one for the Amazon stores and the other at a higher price for expanded distribution. So it hardly matters that they'll move it over and put it in Draft status (if they do! instead of publishing both versions). 

I think I'll sneak into CreateSpace and raise the price on the Amazon version, meanwhile opting for expanded distribution. I think that will clear the deck for a mass migration, whenever I get the courage. 

Keep posting here, please! Let's all share our experiences.


----------



## Some Random Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

Two things I noted.  Mine came over showing only one category and, of course only five keywords, so I've had to run through all of them, add a second category and rework the keywords to align them with the ebook versions' seven keywords.  Out of 12 books, I've only had issues with one - it's still up for sale, but I can't for the life of me get it through the 'Paperback content' page after adjusting categories and keywords.  The other 11 are just hunky dory after a few hours' work.  I suspect the KDP system is a tad oversubscribed today, what with thousands of authors scrambling to shift out of CS.


----------



## dgcasey (Apr 16, 2017)

Being as how I only had four titles with CS, it's not that big a deal for me. I already had all of them at KDP anyway, so I just sent an email to CS to delete all four titles from their catalog. If it doesn't get done and I end up with duplicates of the four paperback titles at KDP, I'll just go through and delete the dupes.

Now I just need to get off my lazy ass and get these four titles entered and up on B&N, because we know there isn't any way in Hell B&N will stock an Amazon title.


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine have come over relatively unscathed. My "expanded distribution" is through IngramSpark. I'd like to be able to check to make sure it isn't selected on KDP Print, but don't see anywhere to do that. So far I've had some linking with ebooks followed by unlinking with ebooks. A couple first said they weren't live, but now are. My retired books migrated over as retired. I'm planning to just sit tight and wait 24 hours or so to see how things shake out before I decide anything's wrong.


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

My word of the day, "Yikes!". This just sucks, but we knew it was coming.


----------



## dgcasey (Apr 16, 2017)

MClayton said:


> My "expanded distribution" is through IngramSpark. I'd like to be able to check to make sure it isn't selected on KDP Print, but don't see anywhere to do that.


There's a check box on the Set Price page of your KDP dashboard for each title. It's right under where you set the price.


----------



## celadon (Sep 12, 2015)

dgcasey said:


> There's a check box on the Set Price page of your KDP dashboard for each title. It's right under where you set the price.


(Sorry for the quick hijack.)

I see you're on DailyPaintworks! So am I! Small world!!


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

dgcasey said:


> There's a check box on the Set Price page of your KDP dashboard for each title. It's right under where you set the price.


Thank you! I'll have to check when things settle down. Right now, I just get the spinning circle when I try to go anywhere on KDP.


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

notjohn said:


> >I have a sense that the people working on kdp print are a little fussier than those on CreateSpace
> 
> I doubt it! I think it's all done by bots, and not people, which is the source of many of the problems encountered by KDP Print publishers over the past two years.
> 
> ...


Is your KDP Print book that you've switched over some time ago already showing as available on B&N, Bookdepository & Amazon Australia?


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am currently waiting for the proof I just ordered from createspace. I have recieved zero official emails from createspace regarding its closure or how to transfer or anything to that regard just one that says my proof is processing and getting ready to ship. Just logged on and it seems normal. This is my third book with them and I'm wondering why they've neglected to inform all of their authors. Does anyone know why some of us are still waiting to be notified?
?


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

locker17 said:


> I am currently waiting for the proof I just ordered from createspace. I have recieved zero official emails from createspace regarding its closure or how to transfer or anything to that regard just one that says my proof is processing and getting ready to ship. Just logged on and it seems normal. This is my third book with them and I'm wondering why they've neglected to inform all of their authors. Does anyone know why some of us are still waiting to be notified?
> ?


Same here. When I log into the dashboard everything looks normal and there is even an 'add book' part as before. I have no email from createspace about the closure.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I got an action required too:

Hello,

We are contacting you because you have books currently enrolled in CreateSpace Direct and we will not offer this distribution channel on KDP. To maintain uninterrupted enrollment in Expanded Distribution and keep your books available for online retailers and bookstores to purchase in a few weeks (when the move from CreateSpace to KDP begins), you will need to select another channel. --- If you do not take action before the move begins, your CreateSpace books enrolled in CreateSpace Direct will move to KDP in a ‘draft’ status and will no longer be enrolled in Expanded Distribution. 
---
I thought Createspace Direct was defunct, so I didn't bother to turn it off. Today, I went in and changed them all...all 89 titles. We're moving to another state and will be without internet, so I send my best wishes, wait for all of you to work out the kinks, and move mine over in a week or so, if Amazon doesn't do it for me. 

It's always something, isn't it. Fix this, change that. It's a wonder we have time to write more books.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

locker17 said:


> I am currently waiting for the proof I just ordered from createspace. I have recieved zero official emails from createspace regarding its closure or how to transfer or anything to that regard just one that says my proof is processing and getting ready to ship. Just logged on and it seems normal. This is my third book with them and I'm wondering why they've neglected to inform all of their authors. Does anyone know why some of us are still waiting to be notified?
> ?


I have a theory. Apparently, they are rolling out the options for catalog migration gradually. Perhaps they email each author as they make those options available. I only know that I haven't been emailed, and I don't see any way to migrate titles on CS.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Quick question about KDP Print. Do we have the option of an on-line proof or do they have print proofs only?


----------



## Cecelia (Jun 28, 2017)

Uni just went back. I had planned to cut down on hours spent on writing / formatting / publishing sites! How inconvenient.

Also - What about the title I was saving for an October release? Do I have to authorise it now?


----------



## Cannelle (Dec 12, 2016)

I just relucantly migrated. Unfortunately I'm in Australia so can no longer get Author copies or printed proofs. I will be doing a new version of all books with Ingram, once I figure them out.


----------



## Jake Needham (Aug 28, 2018)

Bill Hiatt said:


> I only know that I haven't been emailed, and I don't see any way to migrate titles on CS.


Oddly, I've received the emails discussed here, _all_ of them, but my CS dashboard looks exactly as it always has. No mention of migration there or the slightest hint how to do it. I suppose, as usual, patience is going to be required...


----------



## Some Random Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

Jake Needham said:


> Oddly, I've received the emails discussed here, _all_ of them, but my CS dashboard looks exactly as it always has. No mention of migration there or the slightest hint how to do it. I suppose, as usual, patience is going to be required...


Try clearing your cookies. I saw the dashboard message yesterday, ignored it and logged out. It was gone when I logged back in an hour later so I cleared my computer's cookies and it reappeared. Once you click on the link in the dashboard message, things just being to happen. It's both magical and frightening at the same time.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Phoenix61 said:


> Oh, great! Another little teething problem to have to worry about. Anyone that used CS cover creator for their books will have to redesign their covers with the KDP cover creator or pay for one, because they are not compatible. I think I have only three of these because they are non-fiction, short and full-colour. I didn't want to spend more money on a cover. Someone on this thread was complaining about cropped covers? Could that be the reason?


I have a few covers that didn't show up on the print section. Maybe that's why. Dang it. I wonder if I can contact the original cover artist and see if they can redo it. Or I might have to get new covers done. I'm guessing that cover designers are going to have to refigure cover designs to KDP Print specs and no longer for Createspace. The trickle down affect is a mess.

Oh well. More money down the drain thanks to the Zon which isn't a problem for them. Not their expense.

Sorry, the positive isn't come out of me today. This has been a big headache for me.


----------



## Cecelia (Jun 28, 2017)

Acheknia said:


> Not sure now where I read it but someone (maybe more than one someone?) said that Createspace Direct would cause problems if not unchecked so I just went through my 15 paperbacks & unchecked that option (thanks to whoever it was).
> 
> While I was there I looked at the pricing & although I don't know how much more it will cost in KDP, I altered the prices on my shortest books & only one wanted me to go higher than my newly upped price, which was kind of a good thing as it let me know that the others were fine
> 
> ...


How short is "short"? I started making my books shorter to print cheaper... especially for the YA audience.


----------



## dgcasey (Apr 16, 2017)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Quick question about KDP Print. Do we have the option of an on-line proof or do they have print proofs only?


They have both options.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

So finally had a chance to actually look at the metadata on one of the books that migrated...one that showed published on the Bookshelf. Sales had populated on the reports so I was encouraged.

Not so much any more.

There are 4 boxes for main name or whatever they call it--my name is split between two boxes with an empty box between, and I can't correct it. Am I now going to be a writing team of Given Name & Surname? New Best Seller! Read the Names!

Got to the end....wondering where the button was to order a proof....it's at the very bottom of the very last page....and, reading Amazon's instructions on ordering proofs from here https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US/help/topic/G202131440 ... You can only do it IF your book is in draft. Bookshelf says no, it's published. Metadata says....order a proof! Only you gotta approve the preview first! I run the preview......

and now....

I have a page that says....

"Kindle Direct Publishing is temporarily unavailable due to scheduled maintenance.

Thank you for visiting Kindle Direct Publishing. At this time, KDP is unavailable due to scheduled maintenance. We expect the site to be available again within approximately two hours. Thank you for your patience."

Scheduled maintenance? Yeah, right!


----------



## Cecelia (Jun 28, 2017)

Acheknia said:


> This is from the email...
> Paperback printing costs are higher on KDP than CreateSpace for Black & White titles under 110 pages printed in the EU, Black & White titles under 100 pages printed in the UK, and color titles under 30 pages printed in both the EU and UK. Based on this change, you may want to update the list prices of your books.


I'm sure my email didn't specify... but lol... except for the picture book - my shortest is 120 pages.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

I just received verification from CS that if you have titles you do not want automatically migrated that retiring the book is not sufficient. It has to be deleted from your member dashboard. That applies both to the current migration and the automated one that will occur in a few weeks.


----------



## Cecelia (Jun 28, 2017)

Acheknia said:


> Oh bugger!
> 
> Another problem, all 15 of mine were with cover creator, I always used the template that allowed just the front to be added.
> 
> ...


I thought cover creator files were migrating with the books? There was a note to get them right in cover creator if you needed to do anything - before they were moved.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Cecelia said:


> I thought cover creator files were migrating with the books? There was a note to get them right in cover creator if you needed to do anything - before they were moved.


I had all of my covers custom done for Createspace. When I'm able to get into the print books, things are locked. I can't get any links to do anything, and my covers keep disappearing. I had 6 when they first migrated with one missing. Then it was 2 missing and 5 were there. Now 5 covers are missing and only two covers are there. It's like the system can't handle what is going on. And I'm not surprised. We know what happened with Prime Day in July. Took several hours for things to right itself.

Either my covers will come back by tomorrow, or I'm going to have to go talk to my cover designers about redoing the covers for KDP Print.

THIS. REALLY. SUCKS>


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Quick question about KDP Print. Do we have the option of an on-line proof or do they have print proofs only?


They have a preview that you have to approve somehow before you can get a physical proof.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

dgcasey said:


> They have both options.





My Dog's Servant said:


> They have a preview that you have to approve somehow before you can get a physical proof.


Thanks. One less thing to worry about.

Now I have to worry about my covers. Most were done using CS's templates. I was going to wait and let Amazon move them over automatically, but now I think I'd better do it myself. There will be, I'm sure, things that need fixing.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

KelliWolfe said:


> I just received verification from CS that if you have titles you do not want automatically migrated that retiring the book is not sufficient. It has to be deleted from your member dashboard. That applies both to the current migration and the automated one that will occur in a few weeks.


How do you actually do that? Delete a book from your dashboard, I mean? I have one I wanted to do that with ages ago and couldn't figure out how, so I just unchecked all the distribution options from memory. I would definitely prefer it didn't transfer across since I have a new version of that book now.


----------



## Cecelia (Jun 28, 2017)

Acheknia said:


> That's what I thought but apparently the CS cover creator is not compatible with the KDP one, (the post I quoted) meaning there's no way to correct it before they move.


It would move as a PDF cover surely?

But with the whole system in flux, I would think this was the worst time to be trying to do anything.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks. One less thing to worry about.
> 
> Now I have to worry about my covers. Most were done using CS's templates. I was going to wait and let Amazon move them over automatically, but now I think I'd better do it myself. There will be, I'm sure, things that need fixing.


Mine were created in Indesign and I'm having to redo/tweak them all anyway. I think the guidelines on the KDP preview window are less forgiving than the old CreateSpace ones, or maybe that's what all those 'We had to adjust your cover size' messages I used to get on CS were going on about ... they were never specific.


----------



## KitSarge (Apr 1, 2015)

Susanne. said:


> Same here. When I log into the dashboard everything looks normal and there is even an 'add book' part as before. I have no email from createspace about the closure.


Me as well- I submitted my cover two days ago, got approval, then changed the interior and (after making no changes to the cover) they said I had to fix the cover and resubmit. A tiny part of the title is almost to the edge of the free zone. I resubmitted AGAIN and am waiting for approval to order the proof. I might just do the whole process over with KDP at this point, since I still don't see the migration buttons on CS. I did get the announcement e-mail as well as the expanded distribution info e-mail though, I'm just putting off learning a new platform since I'm under the wire with my new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Simon Haynes said:


> Mine were created in Indesign and I'm having to redo/tweak them all anyway. I think the guidelines on the KDP preview window are less forgiving than the old CreateSpace ones, or maybe that's what all those 'We had to adjust your cover size' messages I used to get on CS were going on about ... they were never specific.


I never got that message. Mine were always about the resolution but I learned to fix that problem.


----------



## renamed (Nov 27, 2015)

Marti talbott said:


> I got an action required too:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


So if I got this message, all I have to do is go into each title and unselect CreateSpace Direct, then click Save and Continue?


----------



## TheWriterFormerly (Jan 12, 2014)

I see a lot of talk about jumping ship to Ingram, but none about jumping to Lulu. Is there something I am missing? For Australians, Lulu seems a good choice since they print in Melbourne and don't have the setup costs or the stupid IS requirement to get an ABN.

I was already considering them because of the whole GST debacle with Amazon refusing to sell physical items to us from outside the .au store. Since the letter somebody posted here mentioned the au store as a sales channel from KDP print, has anybody had their KDP books show up there other than at a stupidly inflated price from Book Depository?


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

The covers on the books I migrated over at the weekend were all done in Create Space cover creator and they seem fine in KDP, although I want to change them at some later date to be the same as the ebook versions.
I used KDP cover creator for something just over a week ago and I did find a way of using the file for the ebook cover as the front cover in a KDP template, with the only problem being that it was a slightly different size and I had to shrink it a little, also KDP complained about the resolution, which it almost always does, but I managed to continue despite that.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

KelliWolfe said:


> I just received verification from CS that if you have titles you do not want automatically migrated that retiring the book is not sufficient. It has to be deleted from your member dashboard. That applies both to the current migration and the automated one that will occur in a few weeks.


I've never figures out how to delete a title. I can in KDP, but can't figure out how in CS.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Kay Camden said:


> So if I got this message, all I have to do is go into each title and unselect CreateSpace Direct, then click Save and Continue?


That's what I did. Hope I'm right.


----------



## TheWriterFormerly (Jan 12, 2014)

Marti talbott said:


> I've never figures out how to delete a title. I can in KDP, but can't figure out how in CS.


I tried to once. Couldn't do it. So I contacted them. They said you can't do it, and it was not going to be made an option, please just set to unpublished. Since the official line was it can't be done, I have remained of the belief that it was not possible.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

So, my print books did not align with my ebooks on KDP. I have to log on with my Createspace password to get to my print books on KDP. It is very weird. It's like it created a whole separate account. So, because I'm not stupid to have the same password for both Createspace and KDP, somehow this flub has happened. Or is it supposed to be like that. 

My print books are frozen now. Can't do anything to them. Books have disappeared off of Createspace account. I have sent several messages to customer support about it. Heard nothing. I know they are swamped, but I'm just frustrated. Nothing went right, and I can't undo it. Total nightmare. 

Did anyone else have this much of a weird thing happen? I was hoping that this would all be smooth, but it hasn't been at all. I'm totally regretting merging now. Thought I'd give KDP Print a chance, but really not pleased so far. *SIGH*

Back to eating the huge amounts of chocolate needed today.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooh, for the first time in 24 hours I just got to see a preview of one of my books on KDP.

Unfortunately the text on the spine isn't where I placed it, as confirmed by viewing the PDF, but it's progress. (The logo on the spine is in the right place, they've only shifted the text?)


----------



## Cecelia (Jun 28, 2017)

MarilynVix said:


> So, my print books did not align with my ebooks on KDP. I have to log on with my Createspace password to get to my print books on KDP. It is very weird. It's like it created a whole separate account. So, because I'm not stupid to have the same password for both Createspace and KDP, somehow this flub has happened. Or is it supposed to be like that.
> 
> My print books are frozen now. Can't do anything to them. Books have disappeared off of Createspace account. I have sent several messages to customer support about it. Heard nothing. I know they are swamped, but I'm just frustrated. Nothing went right, and I can't undo it. Total nightmare.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I feel your pain - but I took the hint and logged in to align my passwords. CS always allowed us to choose our passwords. KDP insisted we use our Amazon ones.

My account still looks normal, so I made an order. I hope this gets fulfilled. It could be a while b4 the rest gets back to normal.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Cecelia said:


> Thanks for posting. I feel your pain - but I took the hint and logged in to align my passwords. CS always allowed us to choose our passwords. KDP insisted we use our Amazon ones.
> 
> My account still looks normal, so I made an order. I hope this gets fulfilled. It could be a while b4 the rest gets back to normal.


Well, didn't think I'd need to do something like that. Was supposed to be smooth, right? But hey, I'll just have to talk to a rep to find out what to do now that I have what looks like two accounts. Hopefully they can merge it. If not, well I have two accounts. I'm just annoyed. You can't go back once it's all done. So, so frustrated. Need more chocolate.
Who am I kidding. I'm breaking out the red wine now.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know if anyone has already posted this useful link from David Gaughran. Plain vanilla instructions are always welcome .

http://davidgaughran.com/2018/08/16/switch-createspace-kdp-print-paperback/


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I got an email rejecting the updates to my paperback, saying the metadata was incorrect. (It's just a description, nothing out of the ordinary.)  I've just gone through and hit publish again on exactly the same thing, assuming it's some kind of glitch.

"Metadata or files should not reference an incorrect binding type, the inclusion of additional materials (such as a multi-set or disc), or falsely represent what the end customer will receive."

Nowhere do I say the customer is getting a free unicorn, or Jeff's ATM card.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

dcswain said:


> Profit margin is the big difference.
> 
> On Lulu they show a 200 page, 6x9, black and white paperback earns the author $1.58 for sales on Amazon or BN.com at a retail price of $14.95. Put those same parameters into Ingram (with 35% wholesale discount) and the author earns $6.14 - almost four times the revenue of Lulu.
> 
> If you're serious about Expanded Distribution sales in particular, then Ingram is the only way to go. They have semi regular deals where the set up fee is waived too, you do have to bring your own ISBN though.


This is from David Gaughran's blog. My bold.

What about other services?
Reedsy has a good breakdown here of Createspace/KDP Print v Ingram Spark v BookBaby v Blurb. I'd agree with them that services like BookBaby and Blurb are sub-optimal ways to do your paperbacks. (*I'm not even including Lulu here who should be avoided for a whole bunch of reasons, not least their tawdry links with Author Solutions.)*


----------



## TheWriterFormerly (Jan 12, 2014)

See, add to that the fact ammy won't sell to Australia at all, so we are relying on rip off third parties, and those figures become pointless. Ingram in Australia are damnably impossible with their insistence on you having business tax stuff like an ABN and the like, which is absolutely pointless when you sell maybe five copies a year... As well as way more additional work with the quarterly reporting we have to do for tax in that case than is acceptable if you aren't actually running a full time business. Of course that is hollow comfort. I mean, suddenly Aussie writers are second class citizens in the indie publishing world because of our government being dicks and picking fights with amazon lol. Perhaps buying print copies for author cost and becoming an amazon affiliate seller will be an option? Alternatively, win powerball so I can start a local POD service...

NOTE my goal is not necessarily leaving amazon/CS etc, it is getting books to aussie readers for an acceptable price.


----------



## celadon (Sep 12, 2015)

M R Mortimer said:


> I see a lot of talk about jumping ship to Ingram, but none about jumping to Lulu. Is there something I am missing? For Australians, Lulu seems a good choice since they print in Melbourne and don't have the setup costs or the stupid IS requirement to get an ABN.


My first book (from over ten years ago) was on Lulu. I love Lulu. But they are prohibitively expensive, and therefore not competitive, to sell on places like Amazon. I keep on hoping their prices will get lower...


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Slightly off thread, but....  I just went to look at Bowker's prices for US ISBNS since it's been awhile. Google showed a number of coupon and discount sites offering 15% or so off. Has anybody ever tried that? I went to the top site and the first couple of coupons said "Bowker" but then you got 10% off consultation with a "book marketing professional" or 15% off "online publishing tools of $500+".  But there is one down the line that says 10% bulk ISBN. I don't trust any of them and have never heard of discounts at Bowker, but I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Marti talbott said:


> I got an action required too:
> Hello,
> We are contacting you because you have books currently enrolled in CreateSpace Direct and we will not offer this distribution channel on KDP. To maintain uninterrupted enrollment in Expanded Distribution and keep your books available for online retailers and bookstores to purchase in a few weeks (when the move from CreateSpace to KDP begins), you will need to select another channel. --- If you do not take action before the move begins, your CreateSpace books enrolled in CreateSpace Direct will move to KDP in a 'draft' status and will no longer be enrolled in Expanded Distribution.


Yeah, I got a similar warning about a book that I published in two versions, $10.95 for Amazon, $12.95 for expanded distribution. The "expanded" one will similarly go over as Draft.

I think you're wise to wait until at least some of the shooting stops. The KDP Community forums are chock-full of howls about the changever.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Cecelia said:


> I thought cover creator files were migrating with the books? There was a note to get them right in cover creator if you needed to do anything - before they were moved.


The book I transferred last month as a test had a cover built with the CS wizard (the one where you upload a full image for the front cover and build the spine and back cover online). It came over without a hitch. That of course might vary with the templates they provide.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

MelanieCellier said:


> How do you actually do that? Delete a book from your dashboard, I mean? I have one I wanted to do that with ages ago and couldn't figure out how, so I just unchecked all the distribution options from memory. I would definitely prefer it didn't transfer across since I have a new version of that book now.


The way it was done in the past was to email CS support with the project number and ask for it to be "retired." Whether that's still possible now is another matter.

Sorry to keep posting, but I just got up and there's two whole "pages" of unread posts on this thread!


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

The response I got to my support request on Melody of Demons, which didn't migrate over properly due to being in draft and I can't fix due to a "duplicate" ISBN ( I think the now-deleted CS one, but who knows?) was a generic acknowledgement of the issue and a promise of more information by the end of 3rd September. Bear in mind that I was one of the first to click the migration link.

The other issue I've had is the book that migrated and said "live" which now has its interior and cover not working properly. Taking into account the issues I've already had with books I migrated before the change, if you count the head-scratching I had a few weeks ago over a cover that Createspace wouldn't accept because of KDP's stricter rules, I'm four for four when it comes to problems moving over.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Grannygamer (Apr 2, 2011)

Our 11 books transferred over...eventually.  But knowing that one paperback had been created using the CreateSpace Cover Creator--and the back cover now didn't show on the Amazon sales page--I used KDP to create the cover and updated that.  I noticed the interior file said there was an error uploading the file (despite the migration being successful), so as long as I was there, I also uploaded the pdf and now the "changes" are in review.  When I "edit" any of the other migrated paperbacks I see that they, too, have an error in red about the interior file not uploading and the cover file not uploading.  These paperbacks look fine on the sales page, complete with back cover and look inside.

I've not received any email saying anything is missing or didn't upload correctly.  I wouldn't even have known this unless I had peeked in to the edit page to check. Do I need to actually upload all my content files and covers for all the migrated paperbacks?


----------



## XENODRAGON7 (Jul 28, 2017)

If your ebook languange supported by createspace but not supported by amazon kdp....good luck your book will disabled by Amazon maybe..


----------



## gardnuk (Nov 22, 2016)

ilamont said:


> I am not seeing the banner and CS just let me start the process of creating a new title (didn't follow through, but the regular setup screen still appears after clicking "Add New Title").
> 
> Maybe they are migrating accounts in batches?


Same here. Just checked in at CS and saw no banner.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm probably not alone in thinking Amazon would have been wiser to just recreate the CS system on the KDP side inside of creating a slightly different system that would produce a whole lot of glitches during migration. There is really no reason to make something so difficult.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't have the banner on Createspace and KDP won't link my existing books. Any advice?


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

I don't understand the complexity of this.  Createspace is an Amazon company. Why not just change the name on the door?


----------



## Rollie38 (Jan 19, 2016)

I made the cutover 3 days ago and, since, my sales on paperbacks have stopped - at least as far as reporting is concerned.  Are others experiencing this?  I've had hundreds of days in a row with CS sales but since the cutover, nada.

Are others experiencing delays in reporting?

Thx!


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Donna White Glaser said:


> I don't have the banner on Createspace and KDP won't link my existing books. Any advice?


I'm having the same problem and have emailed CS customer support. I suppose they'll resolve it eventually. Worst comes to worst, they loose all my files and I have to re-upload everything on KDP print and send them lots of angry emails... or just buck up and switch to LightningSource already.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Mark Gardner said:


> So, basically, Amazon doesn't support one of the following languages: English, Spanish, Chinese, Italian, Portuguese, French, or German. Of course there's no way to know which language is not supported. (I assume that it's Chinese, but who knows.)


Yes, it's Chinese.

I fully endorse your other comments!


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

> I made the cutover 3 days ago and, since, my sales on paperbacks have stopped - at least as far as reporting is concerned. Are others experiencing this?


I moved a slow-seller over four weeks ago, and in the second week had two sales, so it is working. The Expanded Distribution outlets now show it as unavailable or available only through the parasite third-party vendors.



> I don't understand the complexity of this. Createspace is an Amazon company. Why not just change the name on the door?


I suspect it's because the CS system depended on human eyeballs, and Amazon wants to automate it. Our CS books take 24 hours to review, so very likely that's to give an eyeball a chance to intervene. And the back cover evidently was scanned by an eyeball so as not to imprint a bar code on top of a bar code. Etc.



> I don't have the banner on Createspace and KDP won't link my existing books. Any advice?


Yeah, my advice is to stay in your foxhole and wait for the shooting to stop. That's what I'm doing. Obviously (well, it seems obvious to me) the Great Migration is being rolled out in stages, and you haven't been invited yet. I'm hoping it will have settled down by September 4.



> When you did the migration did you provide your KDP log in info after they told you how many books you had available for migration on CS? Or did you type in your CS password again? Because that second step is meant to tell them which KDP account to migrate the books to. (Mostly asking this not to twist the knife but so others who go through the process don't get caught out that way.) Of course, I have no screenshots to show since you can only do the process once so this is from memory.


This sounds like important information, but helas I don't understand it. Any way to make it clearer? Thanks!


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

Cassie Leigh said:


> IBPA members get 15% off ISBNs. If I go that route, because I'd be buying the $500+ or $1000+ package, I'd join.


IBPA also provides a code that allows free uploads and revisions on IngramSpark. It was worth joining IBPA, for me, for that benefit alone.


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

Grannygamer said:


> Our 11 books transferred over...eventually. But knowing that one paperback had been created using the CreateSpace Cover Creator--and the back cover now didn't show on the Amazon sales page--I used KDP to create the cover and updated that. I noticed the interior file said there was an error uploading the file (despite the migration being successful), so as long as I was there, I also uploaded the pdf and now the "changes" are in review. When I "edit" any of the other migrated paperbacks I see that they, too, have an error in red about the interior file not uploading and the cover file not uploading. These paperbacks look fine on the sales page, complete with back cover and look inside.
> 
> I've not received any email saying anything is missing or didn't upload correctly. I wouldn't even have known this unless I had peeked in to the edit page to check. Do I need to actually upload all my content files and covers for all the migrated paperbacks?


I'm seeing the same thing (notice in red that there was an error uploading the file). Everything shows up fine on Amazon, so I'm going to give it another day or two to see what shakes out.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

I noticed the yellow banner hasn't appeared on my account at all today (it appeared two times at different times of the day yesterday). 

Could this be because Createspace decided to pull it from accounts until they sort out the problems other people have been having?


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey,

I haven't migrated my titles to KDP yet (I'll wait a week or two for that).
However, I noticed that the option to migrate one book at a time (from Createspace to KDP) is no longer available on my KDP account. 
Usually during book setup, you tick the box 'Has this title been published on Createspace' and enter the Createspace assigned ISBN into a box and migrate the title this way.

Is it just my account that no longer has this feature?
I'm guessing they stopped this and want everyone to click the yellow banner and migrate titles all at once?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

After you get the email do they give you a time limit in which to do the transition?


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> After you get the email do they give you a time limit in which to do the transition?


Hey there,

Not that I know of.
The only relevant bit in their email is this sentence:

"To ensure a quality experience, we will add links to the CreateSpace member dashboard in phases so authors may see it at different times"

It's a bit vague, isn't it?


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> After you get the email do they give you a time limit in which to do the transition?


They only say that they will begin to move books "within a few weeks." They also include a link to this FAQs page, which is quite helpful: https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US/help/topic/GSJULX3WGP36HQ3R


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Gardner said:


> Amazon just keeps twisting the knife. I got this email, and I've emphasized the section that has my ire up.
> So, basically, Amazon doesn't support one of the following languages: English, Spanish, Chinese, Italian, Portuguese, French, or German. Of course there's no way to know which language is not supported. (I assume that it's Chinese, but who knows.)
> 
> Then, they say that if a boy is not available to purchase on Amazon.com, then that title will not be able to have author copies ordered. There are plenty of reasons why I would want a book to be unavailable for purchase, but still want to procure author copies.
> ...


This is the list of languages they support.

https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US/help/topic/G200673300


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MClayton said:


> They only say that they will begin to move books "within a few weeks." They also include a link to this FAQs page, which is quite helpful: https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US/help/topic/GSJULX3WGP36HQ3R


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I've spent the whole day updating, revising and republishing some of my 20 paperbacks. It's going fine, except for one particular book.

When I go to the details page (very first tab), the description box is highlighted in red, and there are red warning signs at the top and bottom of the page advising me to fix the issue before continuing. What issue? There's a description in the box, and whether I blank it out, replace it, or enter 'please work' a few dozen times, the outline remains red. I can't save as draft, I can't proceed and I can't change any other info.

(Refreshing the page in my browser just loses all my changes, and puts the red frame around the description box again.)

Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Simon Haynes said:


> When I go to the details page (very first tab), the description box is highlighted in red, and there are red warning signs at the top and bottom of the page advising me to fix the issue before continuing. What issue? There's a description in the box, and whether I blank it out, replace it, or enter 'please work' a few dozen times, the outline remains red. I can't save as draft, I can't proceed and I can't change any other info.


You must be looking at the KDP platform? (Because on CreateSpace, the description is one of the last pages, not the first!)

Hilariously, when I go on to CS now, there is absolutely no mention of migrating my books to KDP. Apparently I have fallen back to the end of the queue. I searched all over, and the website seems last updated in 2010, the year I joined it....


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for the link.


You're very welcome!


----------



## Some Random Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

Simon Haynes said:


> I've spent the whole day updating, revising and republishing some of my 20 paperbacks. It's going fine, except for one particular book.
> 
> When I go to the details page (very first tab), the description box is highlighted in red, and there are red warning signs at the top and bottom of the page advising me to fix the issue before continuing. What issue? There's a description in the box, and whether I blank it out, replace it, or enter 'please work' a few dozen times, the outline remains red. I can't save as draft, I can't proceed and I can't change any other info.
> 
> ...


Had a similar issue with one of mine yesterday - the only one of my 12 that I wasn't able to update. I finally gave up and tried again this morning. It went through without a hitch. Give it 24hrs. The KDP system is overworked and hiccupping at random.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

I found the same thing. (Indeed, the whole migration option has disappeared, as far as I can see.) And on the KDP platform, there is also no option to bring a book over, as I did a month ago.


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

Simon Haynes said:


> I've spent the whole day updating, revising and republishing some of my 20 paperbacks. It's going fine, except for one particular book.
> 
> When I go to the details page (very first tab), the description box is highlighted in red, and there are red warning signs at the top and bottom of the page advising me to fix the issue before continuing. What issue? There's a description in the box, and whether I blank it out, replace it, or enter 'please work' a few dozen times, the outline remains red. I can't save as draft, I can't proceed and I can't change any other info.
> 
> ...


I haven't had an issue on that particular page; I'm able to get to the page where files are uploaded. That's when I get a red message telling me my files didn't upload (although they're all live on Amazon). I think it's just going to be glitchy for a few days. All the issues I saw yesterday (missing covers, unlinked editions) have all sorted themselves out today. I'm hoping the red boxes and inability to move forward will have sorted out by tomorrow.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Simon Haynes said:


> I've spent the whole day updating, revising and republishing some of my 20 paperbacks. It's going fine, except for one particular book.
> 
> When I go to the details page (very first tab), the description box is highlighted in red, and there are red warning signs at the top and bottom of the page advising me to fix the issue before continuing. What issue? There's a description in the box, and whether I blank it out, replace it, or enter 'please work' a few dozen times, the outline remains red. I can't save as draft, I can't proceed and I can't change any other info.
> 
> ...


It sounds similar to what I'm seeing. There's been no email message that there's a problem with my book. At this point I'm going to leave it until Friday at least - I read on another forum that the changes may take 48 hours to propagate fully to KDP.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ros_Jackson said:


> It sounds similar to what I'm seeing. There's been no email message that there's a problem with my book. At this point I'm going to leave it until Friday at least - I read on another forum that the changes may take 48 hours to propagate fully to KDP.


That makes sense.

I'm waiting until next week. Hopefully, things will be somewhat caught up. I already updated the pricing on my short books and deselected Create Space Direct. My password was already the same as Amazon. I'm ready. I hope KDP is.


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am still waiting on the official email, let alone any follow up emails. (even checked spam folder)  I go to transfer myself and I can't see any link, button, category or instructions on createspace. I go to kdp and no link button just a how to page which tells me to to createspace yeah I tried that. Meanwhile I got my createspace proof yesterday. is it now a kdp proof? What about my picture book, that was a pain to create. I just want to know the next step or some details. I guess I will go to createspace and see if anything has changed. In the meantime who wants to bid on the world's last createspace proof? Lets open this auction up at 25,000 dollars.


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

Simon Haynes said:


> I've spent the whole day updating, revising and republishing some of my 20 paperbacks. It's going fine, except for one particular book.
> 
> When I go to the details page (very first tab), the description box is highlighted in red, and there are red warning signs at the top and bottom of the page advising me to fix the issue before continuing. What issue? There's a description in the box, and whether I blank it out, replace it, or enter 'please work' a few dozen times, the outline remains red. I can't save as draft, I can't proceed and I can't change any other info.
> 
> ...





Ros_Jackson said:


> It sounds similar to what I'm seeing. There's been no email message that there's a problem with my book. At this point I'm going to leave it until Friday at least - I read on another forum that the changes may take 48 hours to propagate fully to KDP.





Eric Thomson said:


> Had a similar issue with one of mine yesterday - the only one of my 12 that I wasn't able to update. I finally gave up and tried again this morning. It went through without a hitch. Give it 24hrs. The KDP system is overworked and hiccupping at random.


Hey,

This has happened to me before the merger.

What worked for me was pressing enter at the end of the description so there is an empty line of text (blank single line) at the end. Then click save and it should work. Hope that helps.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

PublisherP said:


> Hey,
> 
> This has happened to me before the merger.
> 
> What worked for me was pressing enter at the end of the description so there is an empty line of text (blank single line) at the end. Then click save and it should work. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the suggestion. The red box does turn normal, but the big red error messages at the top and bottom of the screen are still insisting I fix something. I've emailed KDP support, and once they've dealt with the other 200k people trying to get things fixed, I'm sure they'll do something ;-)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Simon Haynes said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. The red box does turn normal, but the big red error messages at the top and bottom of the screen are still insisting I fix something. I've emailed KDP support, and once they've dealt with the other 200k people trying to get things fixed, I'm sure they'll do something ;-)


I keep getting an error message too and I just keep hitting save and continue until it goes away. I do look at the country of origin box because that has disappeared on a couple of the books.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I just got off the phone with a KDP rep. I explained my situation, and basically was told that my problem has been referred to the tech team and they will be working on it. Apparently, losing covers and having my print books frozen on the dashboard is happening to others. The split between print books and ebooks at least they know about now. Basically, I was told to give them some time to sort it all out and "Thank you for your patience". 

Going to go work on my KPOP romance rewrites. I'm guessing it will take at least a week to get the bugs out for this merge.

Oh, I asked the rep if this will affect the way my books sell or listed, and he said no. It's just the display on the dashboard. I'm just looked out of my print books now, but since I don't need to do changes, that is fine.

If you all have a choice, I suggest to wait to migrate until they get the bugs out. If you have other problems, call a rep. during the hours. All you have to do is go to the contact us link at the bottom of the KDP dashboard. It pops up with what problem you want to talk about. Select Createspace Merge to KDP, and choose to get a phone call. You can chose to have them call you now or in 5 minutes. You have to do it during their office hours though.


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

What I don't understand is: CS's seems to have most of the same formats as KDP Print correct?  5.25 x 8 for example.  That is the trim size I use on most of my books.  If one is using standard templates for a supported trim size, it shouldn't be a problem (in theory).  Heck I designed my covers on CS templates, the just drag and dropped the whole thing over to a Ingram Spark template and they have printed just fine.

From what I have read, there is a preview you have to approve before you get a physical proof.  Do you have to release it to distribution before you get the proof?  With Ingram Spark you must approve the book first, then get a proof (which can enter distribution channels if it was previously approved).  And of course with Spark, if there is a problem you have to pay an editing/changes fee to get the problem fixed.

Simon,
Aren't you using normal templates you populate in Photoshop/inDesign?  I don't understand why they are chopping or moving things around.  I mean in the end the trim size should all be the same same?  Right?


----------



## celadon (Sep 12, 2015)

MClayton said:


> IBPA also provides a code that allows free uploads and revisions on IngramSpark. It was worth joining IBPA, for me, for that benefit alone.


Is this code permanent? As in they're never rescinded it and it should work all year, for an indefinite amount of uploads and revisions? If so, yeah, it would be worth it to join IBPA!


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

MarilynVix said:


> If you all have a choice, I suggest to wait to migrate until they get the bugs out.


Thanks. I haven't received the email and as yet have nothing on my CS dashboard, so I'll hold off.


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

celadon said:


> Is this code permanent? As in they're never rescinded it and it should work all year, for an indefinite amount of uploads and revisions? If so, yeah, it would be worth it to join IBPA!


It's been good for all of 2018. Each year we get a new benefits handbook; hopefully it'll be one of the benefits for 2019, too.


----------



## celadon (Sep 12, 2015)

MClayton said:


> It's been good for all of 2018. Each year we get a new benefits handbook; hopefully it'll be one of the benefits for 2019, too.


Thanks! I'll probably wait for 2019 to confirm it's still there and if it is, I'll pounce on it!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynVix said:


> Oh, I asked the rep if this will affect the way my books sell or listed, and he said no. It's just the display on the dashboard.


Glad to hear it, because while they've transferred my royalty figures from CS to KDP, there's a suspicious flatline in paperback sales from that day forward.


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

celadon said:


> Is this code permanent? As in they're never rescinded it and it should work all year, for an indefinite amount of uploads and revisions? If so, yeah, it would be worth it to join IBPA!


The Alliance of Independent Authors also gives free coupons last I checked. Unless that changed?


----------



## gardnuk (Nov 22, 2016)

notjohn said:


> Yeah, my advice is to stay in your foxhole and wait for the shooting to stop. That's what I'm doing. Obviously (well, it seems obvious to me) the Great Migration is being rolled out in stages, and you haven't been invited yet. I'm hoping it will have settled down by September 4.


I think this sums up the situation best. Just wait until they move everything over for you.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

If anyone mentioned it in this thread I missed it. Does KDP Print give free ISBNs like Create Space?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

ellenoc said:


> If anyone mentioned it in this thread I missed it. Does KDP Print give free ISBNs like Create Space?


On a related matter, the 'expanded distribution' now claims it serves libraries, whereas on Createspace you had to use their free ISBN to achieve that. (I use my own, so I was always locked out.)


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

ellenoc said:


> If anyone mentioned it in this thread I missed it. Does KDP Print give free ISBNs like Create Space?


Yes, they do.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is beginning to feel like the W10 changeover. Seems to work ok for some, but a nightmare for others. I hope I'm one of the last to be 'called' when all the bugs have been sorted  .


----------



## Lorna_Reid (Oct 27, 2013)

notjohn said:


> I found the same thing. (Indeed, the whole migration option has disappeared, as far as I can see.) And on the KDP platform, there is also no option to bring a book over, as I did a month ago.


This is very frustrating, as I use my CS account as an umbrella for print books spread over three pen names. I don't want them all to migrate to the same Amazon KDP account, however, as I had hoped to put my three fiction books under my name, but my puzzle and colouring books under my pen names on their respective accounts. Now that the button to individually migrate books has gone, I'm going to have little choice but to mass migrate and keep them all under that umbrealla, by the looks of it. Urgh.

I agree with the posters who have suggested Amazon could have either wholesale copied the CS backend or just rebranded CS, rather than this hoo-hah.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

MarilynVix said:


> Going to go work on my KPOP romance rewrites. I'm guessing it will take at least a week to get the bugs out for this merge.


A very wise choice!



MarilynVix said:


> If you all have a choice, I suggest to wait to migrate until they get the bugs out. If you have other problems, call a rep. during the hours. All you have to do is go to the contact us link at the bottom of the KDP dashboard. It pops up with what problem you want to talk about. Select Createspace Merge to KDP, and choose to get a phone call. You can chose to have them call you now or in 5 minutes. You have to do it during their office hours though.


Brilliant! Thanks.

And Lorna says:

>This is very frustrating, as I use my CS account as an umbrella for print books spread over three pen names. I don't want them all to migrate to the same Amazon KDP account, however, as I had hoped to put my three fiction books under my name, but my puzzle and colouring books under my pen names on their respective accounts. Now that the button to individually migrate books has gone, I'm going to have little choice but to mass migrate and keep them all under that umbrealla, by the looks of it. Urgh.

But we aren't allowed to have more than one KDP account! Indeed, Amazon has been knock to ban people who try.

It's safe enough to lump them together, though I do take the precaution of having separate Author Central accounts (I believe we can have three.)


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I can confirm KDP won't ship author copies to an Australian address, either via amazon.com or any of their other sites. (Tested spanish and french stores too.)

This is a major issue for me, and I've just fired off an email to KDP support for all the good that will do. I'm not interested in reformatting 20 covers and listing them with another printer who does work with aussies. I already went through LSI for years and I don't have the time or the patience.

Amazon need to get their finger out on this one. I stuck with CS because they would ship to Aus, and I was happy to stay there until they resolved the problem. Now we're being forced across, it's become much more important.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

> Kindly note, all the titles irrespective of their status will be moved to KDP. However, the status of the retired titles will show as "Unpublished" on your KDP account. Meaning, they won't be available for purchase on Amazon.


According to CS support, they are moving everything over, regardless of status.

I also keep getting error messages saying that the ISBN in the manuscript doesn't match the one issued for the book, despite it being correct in the book preview. It's taken me over two full days to get two paperbacks live.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

KelliWolfe said:


> According to CS support, they are moving everything over, regardless of status.
> 
> I also keep getting error messages saying that the ISBN in the manuscript doesn't match the one issued for the book, despite it being correct in the book preview. It's taken me over two full days to get two paperbacks live.


I had a battle with a KDP 'manual reviewer' over something similar. I kept resubmitting exactly the same files and they kept rejecting them, until they went on a break or something and Larry Laidback passed it through the system.

I did this for two of them, but for one they wouldn't budge so I had to add a subtitle to the cover. Then I ended up redoing all the text on twelve covers and the result is much better, so I'm not complaining (too much.)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Simon Haynes said:


> I can confirm KDP won't ship author copies to an Australian address, either via amazon.com or any of their other sites. (Tested spanish and french stores too.)


That's a bummer. I wonder if it also applies to South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Acheknia said:


> I don't think so, I seem to remember Australia having new taxes, which ended Amazon shipping to there.
> 
> I could be wrong, I have a gnat-sized memory & usually remember the gist of something rather than full facts lol


At one time Amazon stopped shipping to SA because of all the theft  . Sometimes my CS books never arrived and CS couriered replacements. Then the original parcel would arrive about a month later . I wonder if Amazon would be as obliging.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

Lorna_Reid said:


> This is very frustrating, as I use my CS account as an umbrella for print books spread over three pen names. I don't want them all to migrate to the same Amazon KDP account, however, as I had hoped to put my three fiction books under my name, but my puzzle and colouring books under my pen names on their respective accounts. Now that the button to individually migrate books has gone, I'm going to have little choice but to mass migrate and keep them all under that umbrealla, by the looks of it. Urgh.
> 
> I agree with the posters who have suggested Amazon could have either wholesale copied the CS backend or just rebranded CS, rather than this hoo-hah.


As NJ says, you're not supposed to have multiple KDP accounts, but one account can be used for multiple pen names. I have no idea what will happen in this kind of situation, but at the worst, you could change the names on the ones you want under separate pen names when they migrate.


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

Simon Haynes said:


> On a related matter, the 'expanded distribution' now claims it serves libraries, whereas on Createspace you had to use their free ISBN to achieve that. (I use my own, so I was always locked out.)


Very interesting indeed. I also use my own ISBN's and partially why I expanded into Ingram Spark since they had more distribution channels. I also do not like having "all my eggs in one basket" as the saying goes.

I do suspect though if you use a ISBN for the first time at KDP print and then try to use that same ISBN at Ingram Spark, there will be a problem. At least there always was with CreateSpace. In that situation you had to get CreateSpace to call Ingram Spark to resolve it. Otherwise you couldn't use that ISBN at Ingram Spark. But perhaps KDP Print has fixed that (but I kind of doubt it).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It looks like Amazon will be paying after 60 days while CS paid after 30 days. I know it's in line with their usual payments, but that's a lot of interest for Amazon to be sitting on.


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

Don DeBon said:


> I do suspect though if you use a ISBN for the first time at KDP print and then try to use that same ISBN at Ingram Spark, there will be a problem. At least there always was with CreateSpace. In that situation you had to get CreateSpace to call Ingram Spark to resolve it. Otherwise you couldn't use that ISBN at Ingram Spark. But perhaps KDP Print has fixed that (but I kind of doubt it).


Don, that's only if you had the books entered into Expanded Distribution via CreateSpace. IngramSpark won't list the same ISBN twice in the catalog, and if you've enrolled it in Expanded Distribution, it's already in the Ingram catalog.

If the book is only available through CreateSpace but not through Expanded Distribution, there isn't a problem. I usually upload first to C/S so I can order a proof copy (which you can't do through I/S). Once I'm sure everything looks good, I then upload to I/S. Never had a problem doing it that way.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

MClayton said:


> Don, that's only if you had the books entered into Expanded Distribution via CreateSpace. IngramSpark won't list the same ISBN twice in the catalog, and if you've enrolled it in Expanded Distribution, it's already in the Ingram catalog.
> 
> If the book is only available through CreateSpace but not through Expanded Distribution, there isn't a problem. I usually upload first to C/S so I can order a proof copy (which you can't do through I/S). Once I'm sure everything looks good, I then upload to I/S. Never had a problem doing it that way.


I own my ISBNs, which I purchased from Bowker. I removed Expanded Distribution from my Create Space books when I published them on Ingram to end the problem. I did this several years ago. As I recall, I spoke to someone in Create Space who helped me remove Amazon's Expanded Distribution.


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

Marian said:


> I own my ISBNs, which I purchased from Bowker. I removed Expanded Distribution from my Create Space books when I published them on Ingram to end the problem. I did this several years ago. As I recall, I spoke to someone in Create Space who helped me remove Amazon's Expanded Distribution.


I did that, too, with my first three books. I unchecked Expanded Distribution, filled out a Title Transfer Request for I/S, and then asked C/S to let I/S know to remove them from the C/S catalog. But if it's never been enrolled in Expanded Distribution there's no conflict to worry about.

For anyone curious, here's the link that explains what to do if you've had books in Expanded Distribution but now want to go with IngramSpark: https://help.ingramspark.com/hc/en-us/articles/211155403-Title-Transfers


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

MClayton said:


> Don, that's only if you had the books entered into Expanded Distribution via CreateSpace. IngramSpark won't list the same ISBN twice in the catalog, and if you've enrolled it in Expanded Distribution, it's already in the Ingram catalog.
> 
> If the book is only available through CreateSpace but not through Expanded Distribution, there isn't a problem. I usually upload first to C/S so I can order a proof copy (which you can't do through I/S). Once I'm sure everything looks good, I then upload to I/S. Never had a problem doing it that way.


Well, I was responding to expanded distribution/libraries (and possibly KDP print distributing books into libraries with your own ISBN number), but I admit I should have mentioned it again for clarification. Yes if you don't enable expanded distribution there is never a problem.

And yes I do the same thing with regard to Ingram Spark. They only allow a proof after you have approved the files, and if you need to make changes you need to pay for those changes. The final product has always been extremely close between the two companies. Not sure how things will be with KDP Print, I guess we will see "how things shake out" as has been repeated in this thread many times.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Acheknia said:


> Customs, I'm guessing. I know somebody that sent a big box of presents to her daughter & grandchildren (from UK to SA), she paid the postage (courier) cost here, then paid extra to post from customs in SA) to her daughter, the box sat in customs for 7 months, with calls, emails, letters etc between her & customs, her daughter & customs & also with the original courier company, finally the box was delivered but it cost another 60 pounds (sterling). Total nightmare, very costly & very stressful.


What a dreadful story.  I found that if I order more than two books then I have to pay customs duty on the parcel. Don't think it was customs holding up my parcels as I didn't have to pay on the last ones. It can sometimes take weeks for post to arrive within SA, but I have to give credit where it is due as I received a parcel that was supposed to have been delivered through the internal mail of the retirement village but was inadvertently put in the post and only had my name and the name of the retirement village and yet a card arrived saying there was a parcel that postage was due on and I went to the PO and picked it up.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

No option to migrate for me.


----------



## gardnuk (Nov 22, 2016)

I wrote customer support on the matter. I felt that just waiting and letting them handle the migration was the best bet. This was the reply (probably mostly a form letter).

_I understand that you want to know whether waiting for automatic migration is a better option.

However, in a few weeks, we'll start automatically moving your CreateSpace books to Kindle Direct Publishing (KDP). If you have a release planned soon or you would like to start the move yourself, we encourage you to move your existing CreateSpace catalog to KDP and publish your new book from there. Sign in to your CreateSpace Member Dashboard and follow the instructions to begin

Also, If you move now, you'll control when your books move to KDP. In a few weeks, we'll automatically move your books for you and you'll need to sign in to CreateSpace to start the process of claiming them on KDP. Your books will remain available for sale throughout the move and you'll continue to earn royalties.

Therefore it is up to you, if you want to move them right away or wait for the automatic migration.

Hope this resolves your query.

Thank you for using Amazon KDP._


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

ParkerAvrile said:


> Also sometimes the manuscript didn't come through either. So... then I decided while I was running down the old manuscript I might as well update the front/back matter. It turned into a 3 day job prettying up all these books.


Same! And while I was updating the 20 paperbacks I thought hey, I might as well update the ebook backmatter as well.


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

I haven't gotten "the email" yet and don't have the option to migrate yet either, but this seems like a royal mess.

I'm wondering, though, will things get sticky for me because I have my KDP account under one email address and then my Createspace account under a different email address? Or do we plug in the KDP account details (email address and password) when we click that migrate button (once it appears for me...).

I only have 2 titles to move, but I hate change.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I know the last line is soft soap, but maybe when enough aussies complain the message will get through.

_Please be aware, to remain compliant with changes to the GST law in Australia, from July 1, 2018, we've changed the way KDP authors in Australia access their books on Amazon. Authors can purchase retail copies of their paperbacks through a Global Store option on Amazon.com.au. However, proof and author copies will no longer be able to be shipped to Australian addresses. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Please note that these changes do not affect the ability to continue to list your books on our international sites or have them shipped to eligible non-Australian addresses.

However, I will take this as a feedback and pass on this information to our business team for our future improvements._

Buy through a global store option at full price? Heh.


----------



## TheWriterFormerly (Jan 12, 2014)

Simon Haynes said:


> I know the last line is soft soap, but maybe when enough aussies complain the message will get through.
> 
> _Please be aware, to remain compliant with changes to the GST law in Australia, from July 1, 2018, we've changed the way KDP authors in Australia access their books on Amazon. Authors can purchase retail copies of their paperbacks through a Global Store option on Amazon.com.au. However, proof and author copies will no longer be able to be shipped to Australian addresses. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a crock. Maybe we will have to set our RRP really low, buy a copy, then set it higher again LOL.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep


ParkerAvrile said:


> Oh yah. Me too. It's endless!!!!


I just got a delivery of 3 copies of each of the books in my new series. Bittersweet - they look stunning, and they're promised to a local bookstore, but they're also the last I'm going to receive until Amazon changes their policy. If the bookstore sells them, that's it.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

*
Subject: How do I order Author copies?

I've now moved from Createspace to KDP.

On your site it says "Australian users can place orders from Amazon.com or Amazon.co.uk"

When I try to order copies, it says you can't ship to Australia and I should order from amazon.com.au

Can you tell me how to do this? I've been ordering from Createspace for years, and this is a real issue for me.

Cheers
Simon
*

_

Hello Simon,

I am sorry for the inconvenience you experienced.

Please be aware, to remain compliant with changes to the GST law in Australia, from July 1, 2018, we've changed the way KDP authors in Australia access their books on Amazon. Authors can purchase retail copies of their paperbacks through a Global Store option on Amazon.com.au. However, proof and author copies will no longer be able to be shipped to Australian addresses. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Please note that these changes do not affect the ability to continue to list your books on our international sites or have them shipped to eligible non-Australian addresses.

However, I will take this as a feedback and pass on this information to our business team for our future improvements.

Thanks for using Amazon KDP.

_

*

I supply a local bookstore with copies of my novels. Somehow, buying copies at full price from the UK, then selling them at 40% off the cover price, doesn't seem to make sound business sense.

I'm going to have to look at Ingram, because this change makes it impossible for me. I'm really happy with the quality of the books you print, and the service, and I'm very disappointed I can't order them any more.

I've started to let people know, because this is going to make it hard for my fans to get signed copies.

Regards
Simon
*


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

So, it's all trying to sort out. When I go into my KDP account, it can't put up my books. It can put up the reports, but when I try to see my book shelf, it's giving a 404 error. Can't see the ebooks even now. 

So, I'm guessing it's not up and running yet. Probably going to take several more days. Probably won't be ready during Labor Day weekend. But hey, at least I wasn't planning a book launch or anything. Oh wait, I was.

Also a good thing I got my preorder file already up for my book launching soon. I can't even get into my ebooks now. 

So, back to be patient with Amazon again. 

Going back to work on some more writing. 

Good news: THREE DAY WEEKEND!


----------



## TheWriterFormerly (Jan 12, 2014)

Simon Haynes said:


> *
> Subject: How do I order Author copies?
> 
> I've now moved from Createspace to KDP.
> ...


surely they realise Aussies are going to abandon them with no chance of forgiveness in droves?


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

I still haven't moved. Additionally, just so you know, KDP's Expanded distribution is not like CreateSpace's. Your books will *not* be in bookdepository for example, which is a great seller of books outside of amazon's universe despite being owned by them, due to their free-shipping politic which greatly benefits non-EU & non-US countries.

IS, here we go...


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Nobody222 said:


> I still haven't moved. Additionally, just so you know, KDP's Expanded distribution is not like CreateSpace's. Your books will *not* be in bookdepository for example, which is a great seller of books outside of amazon's universe despite being owned by them, due to their free-shipping politic which greatly benefits non-EU & non-US countries.


Where did you get this information? Others have declared that indeed the books go to the Ingram catalog and will be available, though perhaps not for six-eight weeks.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Actually, I no longer have that option. (Nor can I pull a book over from the KDP platform, as I did earlier.) I gathered that if you don't Migrate when you first see the offer, it goes away, at least for a time.

I don't mind.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

new thread again merged into this main thread on the issue -- sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

notjohn said:


> Where did you get this information? Others have declared that indeed the books go to the Ingram catalog and will be available, though perhaps not for six-eight weeks.


Amazon told me so. But I am suspicious that, as usual, they are misunderstanding the issue. "We don't offer expanded distribution to book depository. We offer them our e.d. partners only and is up to any retailer to put your book up for sale or not."

Has your KDP Print book appeared on book depository or b&n yet?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

julidrevezzo said:


> They're not. The Sizes may be the same, but a quick check of the margin settings from the Createspace templates to the kdp print templates shows two different sets of margin settings. That's part of why I'm antsy about this "automatic" process. I just know I'm going to have to reset those margins on every single book when this is all over.


The safe text area on the KDP books definitely looks smaller to me. They're also a lot stricter on having any subtitles from the metadata present on the covers, and I've had several rejected because the text extended out of the safe zone.

Basically, I've adjusted all my covers. I do my own with indesign, but it would be a real pain for someone who paid a designer and had to pay again to get them altered.


----------



## Harald (Mar 23, 2015)

Simon Haynes said:


> * ... I supply a local bookstore with copies of my novels. Somehow, buying copies at full price from the UK, then selling them at 40% off the cover price, doesn't seem to make sound business sense.
> 
> I'm going to have to look at Ingram, because this change makes it impossible for me. I'm really happy with the quality of the books you print, and the service, and I'm very disappointed I can't order them any more.*


But you'll need to discount them with Ingram, too, no?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Harald said:


> But you'll need to discount them with Ingram, too, no?


Yes but Amazon are suggesting I buy my paperbacks for $25.95 Australian each, which is full retail, then pay to get them over here, and then I'm supposed to sell them to bookstores for $12 a copy.

Right now I can get Createspace copies here for approx $8 each. It still leaves a small margin when they're stocked at my local.


----------



## katherinef (Dec 13, 2012)

Nobody222 said:


> Additionally, just so you know, KDP's Expanded distribution is not like CreateSpace's. Your books will *not* be in bookdepository for example, which is a great seller of books outside of amazon's universe despite being owned by them, due to their free-shipping politic which greatly benefits non-EU & non-US countries.


My books published through KDP showed up on Book Depository within a week of publishing.

I still haven't moved my old books from Createspace. Does anyone know if I'll have to redo all my covers that were done with Createspace's old template (before 2016)?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

julidrevezzo said:


> Has everyone gotten the emails about the migration? I have not, yet, and I wonder when to expect it. Due to the margin differences (see my last comment) I'm antsy about this process. I tried to manually move them over, just now, and while, weeks ago, I had the "is this published with Createspace" button, it's gone now, and trying to start afresh from the KDP paperback option, the system won't accept my manually pasting in my CS ISBNs. So, my question becomes, do you have to sign in periodically to see if you've received the invite, or will you definitely get an email telling you the ability to move your paperbacks is available?


I thought I would try one this morning but the CS button didn't show. I can't see creating the whole thing over again so I stopped the process. Maybe they are removing all the easy buttons so we get discouraged and won't clog up the system too much.


----------



## Harald (Mar 23, 2015)

Simon Haynes said:


> Yes but Amazon are suggesting I buy my paperbacks for $25.95 Australian each, which is full retail, then pay to get them over here, and then I'm supposed to sell them to bookstores for $12 a copy.


I see your problem.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

julidrevezzo said:


> Has everyone gotten the emails about the migration? I have not, yet, and I wonder when to expect it. Due to the margin differences (see my last comment) I'm antsy about this process. I tried to manually move them over, just now, and while, weeks ago, I had the "is this published with Createspace" button, it's gone now, and trying to start afresh from the KDP paperback option, the system won't accept my manually pasting in my CS ISBNs. So, my question becomes, do you have to sign in periodically to see if you've received the invite, or will you definitely get an email telling you the ability to move your paperbacks is available?


I don't have it on my dashboard, nor do I have an email. So, yes. I've been signing in and checking. Will I ever get an email? This is 'zon. Who knows. 

I'm planning to wait a bit, but still. I'd like to know I have the ability to do what I want when I want to do it.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Nobody222 said:


> Amazon told me so. But I am suspicious that, as usual, they are misunderstanding the issue. "We don't offer expanded distribution to book depository. We offer them our e.d. partners only and is up to any retailer to put your book up for sale or not."
> 
> Has your KDP Print book appeared on book depository or b&n yet?


No. But then it hasn't been six weeks, let alone eight....

Well, the book is there, but Temporarily Unavailable (B&N) or Out of Stock (Book Depository). Similarly on Amazon IN, CN, AU, it's offered by the parasite third-party vendors at high prices.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

katherinef said:


> My books published through KDP showed up on Book Depository within a week of publishing.


Brilliant! Thanks.

I'm guessing that was a built-from-scratch KDP Print title, and not brought over from CS?



katherinef said:


> I still haven't moved my old books from Createspace. Does anyone know if I'll have to redo all my covers that were done with Createspace's old template (before 2016)?


The book I brought over had a cover using the CS cover wizard, but it was the one whereby I uploaded the full front cover as a jpg, then built the back cover and spine online. So I am optimistic that the cover problem is surmountable.


----------



## katherinef (Dec 13, 2012)

notjohn said:


> Brilliant! Thanks.
> 
> I'm guessing that was a built-from-scratch KDP Print title, and not brought over from CS?


Yeah, new books that were never on CS or anywhere else.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

I haven't yet, which is fine. I only have 2 books to migrate but they were enough of a headache to set up as it is. I did one other book's cover using KDP print--it worked all right, but it was merely a simple novella, whereas my books with Createspace have internal illustrations and required a lot of tinkering. 

When my rights revert back on my other published books, I may look at moving them to Ingram. I'm skeptical of how Amazon is going to run their POD service.


----------



## Cecelia (Jun 28, 2017)

My create space looks totally normal - I can even add new books. I guess I am among the last batch to be migrated?


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

julidrevezzo said:


> Has everyone gotten the emails about the migration? I have not, yet, and I wonder when to expect it. Due to the margin differences (see my last comment) I'm antsy about this process. I tried to manually move them over, just now, and while, weeks ago, I had the "is this published with Createspace" button, it's gone now, and trying to start afresh from the KDP paperback option, the system won't accept my manually pasting in my CS ISBNs. So, my question becomes, do you have to sign in periodically to see if you've received the invite, or will you definitely get an email telling you the ability to move your paperbacks is available?


I haven't gotten the email, either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cecelia said:


> My create space looks totally normal - I can even add new books. I guess I am among the last batch to be migrated?


I'm guessing not even the second or third batch.

I did get the email and the banner, but since I have a lot of paperbacks and also had no idea what I was doing, I ignored. What's that old saying? Use it or lose it. I didn't use the banner so now I've lost it.

I did take the time to deselect CS direct and my password was already the same as my Amazon password. At least that's done and two less glitches to worry about.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Harald said:


> I see your problem.


It gets better. They emailed me back and said 'yes, but don't forget you get royalties when you buy your own books' ...

Sure, ignoring the fact I get a couple of bucks and the retailer selling them to me at full price makes $8.


----------



## TheWriterFormerly (Jan 12, 2014)

Simon Haynes said:


> It gets better. They emailed me back and said 'yes, but don't forget you get royalties when you buy your own books' ...
> 
> Sure, ignoring the fact I get a couple of bucks and the retailer selling them to me at full price makes $8.


Only $8? The known aussie chain stores were charging $75 a copy for my $20rrp titles a while ago via ED. I was getting $2 a sale. We know where the rest was going...


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

M R Mortimer said:


> Only $8? The known aussie chain stores were charging $75 a copy for my $20rrp titles a while ago via ED. I was getting $2 a sale. We know where the rest was going...


Bookdepository has mine for around A$25, free postage. (They only seem to have some, though, and the covers are really outdated.)

Somewhere up-thread I saw that KDP titles don't appear on bookdepository anyway, so that avenue is closed.

I'm definitely considering IS, but then I'd have to use 20+ more of my ISBNs, unless I disable extended distribution on Amazon and transferred the ISBNs BACK to lightning source ... again.

And sooner or later, I'm sure the aussie GST issue will be resolved.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

dcswain said:


> That's incorrect info passed on to the poster from Amazon customer service.


Okay, thanks for that. I do sell through extended distro now and then, and Book Depository is the cheapest place for aussies to buy my book ... assuming they don't get embroiled in this GST nonsense too.


----------



## TheWriterFormerly (Jan 12, 2014)

Simon Haynes said:


> Okay, thanks for that. I do sell through extended distro now and then, and Book Depository is the cheapest place for aussies to buy my book ... assuming they don't get embroiled in this GST nonsense too.


The book depository sells via the amazon au site, which does not have to charge the gst, so will still be able to sell books here, though they DO charge DOUBLE the RRP on my titles, which is utterly disgraceful. This entire GST thing has to be reversed, because it has effectively shut down a hell of a lot more local creative and entrepreneurial activity than just writers. It is a disgusting money grab backed by the greed of Mr Harvey and his palls in the LNP. NO international company should be made to act as deputies for the ATO - they should do their own damned dirty work.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

But if you go to BD directly, aren't your titles listed at normal retail, and postage-paid to Australia?

I wouldn't buy them through amazon.com.au - you pay more AND you have to pay postage too.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Simon Haynes said:


> When I go to the details page (very first tab), the description box is highlighted in red, and there are red warning signs at the top and bottom of the page advising me to fix the issue before continuing. What issue? There's a description in the box, and whether I blank it out, replace it, or enter 'please work' a few dozen times, the outline remains red. I can't save as draft, I can't proceed and I can't change any other info.
> 
> (Refreshing the page in my browser just loses all my changes, and puts the red frame around the description box again.)
> 
> Has anyone seen this before?


Just wanted to report that this has magically fixed itself. I was finally able to get past the details screen and set the territories and prices.


----------



## TheWriterFormerly (Jan 12, 2014)

Mine are the same price on BD and on .com.au, no difference last time I checked. Book Depository free postage is made up in the price of the books.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

ParkerAvrile said:


> I complained and the two books affected have been fixed.


Same!



ParkerAvrile said:


> Simon, are you the one who had some books lost in the transfer from CS to KDP? They have lost 3 titles which still appear in the Amazon store as available for sale but they are not at Createspace nor are they in my KDP backend.
> 
> KDP said to transfer the books from CS, so I sent them a screenshot of my empty CS dashboard confirming I already asked for all books to be transferred.
> 
> I would re-load the paperbacks again at KDP myself BUT since they are appearing for sale at Amazon, I'm afraid they've actually been credited to someone else's account already & this needs to be fixed to avoid a hassle from Content Review.


Yes, still missing one title. When I look on the product page it's still for sale, but it's not on my KDP account. On the KDP dashboard it just offers to link the ebook edition to nothing.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Simon Haynes said:


> Bookdepository has mine for around A$25, free postage. (They only seem to have some, though, and the covers are really outdated.)


You can email a cover image to Book Depository. They're very good about adding it. (Or at least they were before Amazon bought them....)



> But if you go to BD directly, aren't your titles listed at normal retail, and postage-paid to Australia?


Self-published books are often a dollar or so over the list price. I suppose it varies with their profit margin.


----------



## Rosie Scott (Oct 3, 2017)

AlexaGrave said:


> I haven't gotten "the email" yet and don't have the option to migrate yet either, but this seems like a royal mess.
> 
> I'm wondering, though, will things get sticky for me because I have my KDP account under one email address and then my Createspace account under a different email address? Or do we plug in the KDP account details (email address and password) when we click that migrate button (once it appears for me...).


I have the same issue as you and haven't seen any answers for this yet. I haven't received any emails, my dashboard looks normal, _and_ my CreateSpace/KDP accounts are under two different email addresses and passwords. I'm concerned that if I can't manually transfer them soon, they could be accredited to an Amazon account associated with the CreateSpace email address (and I do have an Amazon account under this email as well, but I haven't published anything on KDP with it).

Anyone who has been through the process, can you tell us if you enter all of your KDP information (password AND email) on CreateSpace to start the migration? I also have the "Link Existing Paperback" options on my KDP dashboard. Does going that route allow you to use a CreateSpace account under a different email address? I may do that one book at a time if I don't receive an email soon since I don't want this to turn into a huge issue.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Rosie Scott said:


> I have the same issue as you and haven't seen any answers for this yet. I haven't received any emails, my dashboard looks normal, _and_ my CreateSpace/KDP accounts are under two different email addresses and passwords. I'm concerned that if I can't manually transfer them soon, they could be accredited to an Amazon account associated with the CreateSpace email address (and I do have an Amazon account under this email as well, but I haven't published anything on KDP with it).
> 
> Anyone who has been through the process, can you tell us if you enter all of your KDP information (password AND email) on CreateSpace to start the migration? I also have the "Link Existing Paperback" options on my KDP dashboard. Does going that route allow you to use a CreateSpace account under a different email address? I may do that one book at a time if I don't receive an email soon since I don't want this to turn into a huge issue.


This is where that link leads to.

"Choose a book to link. This only links your books on the Bookshelf, not their detail pages."


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Rosie Scott said:


> I have the same issue as you and haven't seen any answers for this yet. I haven't received any emails, my dashboard looks normal, _and_ my CreateSpace/KDP accounts are under two different email addresses and passwords. I'm concerned that if I can't manually transfer them soon, they could be accredited to an Amazon account associated with the CreateSpace email address (and I do have an Amazon account under this email as well, but I haven't published anything on KDP with it).
> 
> Anyone who has been through the process, can you tell us if you enter all of your KDP information (password AND email) on CreateSpace to start the migration? I also have the "Link Existing Paperback" options on my KDP dashboard. Does going that route allow you to use a CreateSpace account under a different email address? I may do that one book at a time if I don't receive an email soon since I don't want this to turn into a huge issue.


Oh, gosh, I am glad you brought this up. I didn't even think of it. I've received emails about the merger but never had a link. I also have different emails for Createspace and KDP. Hmmm...slightly concerned now.


----------



## Rosie Scott (Oct 3, 2017)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> This is where that link leads to.
> 
> "Choose a book to link. This only links your books on the Bookshelf, not their detail pages."


Okay, thank you. Does this mean this is not a valid alternative to totally migrating files and everything else from CreateSpace to KDP? Or that it _will_ migrate completely but you have to go through support to connect versions on the store? I'm hesitating to go this route since I don't want to mess anything up with migrating them all if this goes haywire. 



AmesburyArcher said:


> Oh, gosh, I am glad you brought this up. I didn't even think of it. I've received emails about the merger but never had a link. I also have different emails for Createspace and KDP. Hmmm...slightly concerned now.


If anything, knowing that I'm not alone with this makes me feel better. If it's a common enough issue I'm hoping that support has a workaround for it if books migrate to the wrong account.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

AlexaGrave said:


> I haven't gotten "the email" yet and don't have the option to migrate yet either, but this seems like a royal mess.
> 
> I'm wondering, though, will things get sticky for me because I have my KDP account under one email address and then my Createspace account under a different email address? Or do we plug in the KDP account details (email address and password) when we click that migrate button (once it appears for me...).





Rosie Scott said:


> I have the same issue as you and haven't seen any answers for this yet. I haven't received any emails, my dashboard looks normal, _and_ my CreateSpace/KDP accounts are under two different email addresses and passwords.


Count me as another one with different email addresses for these. I never even considered that it might be an issue, so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Rosie Scott said:


> Okay, thank you. Does this mean this is not a valid alternative to totally migrating files and everything else from CreateSpace to KDP? Or that it _will_ migrate completely but you have to go through support to connect versions on the store? I'm hesitating to go this route since I don't want to mess anything up with migrating them all if this goes haywire.
> 
> If anything, knowing that I'm not alone with this makes me feel better. If it's a common enough issue I'm hoping that support has a workaround for it if books migrate to the wrong account.


That link has nothing to do with migrating from CS to KDP. That's strictly for your bookshelf.


----------



## Rising Sun (Jul 30, 2017)

After CreateSpace conversion to KDP print books--- 

Do the browse categories for the print and kindle books stay separate and the same as they were prior to the conversion?

Does AMS, under the KDP platform system, allow Keyword SP ads just on the paperback without the Kindle or does the ad go to both automatically?

Thanks


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

I noticed last night that each book came over with only one category (we're allowed two), so just something else to be aware of and check on.


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

Cassie Leigh said:


> When I went through the process to migrate all my books at once it had me logged into my CreateSpace account and showed me how many books I had to migrate. It then provided a space for me to provide my KDP account log in information. I did that and then it told me how many books I had there. Then there was a button to push to migrate the books from the one account to the other. So if you have different emails on the two accounts you should be fine. Just be sure that when they give you the option to migrate your books that you take it. Don't wait for them to do it on your behalf since they won't know about the different accounts.


That's a relief to hear - thanks! I still haven't received an email, and if I don't this week some time, I'll change my email address, just in case. This is not what I wanted to be dealing with in September since I'll be getting used to a new daily/writing routine.


----------



## Rising Sun (Jul 30, 2017)

Cassie Leigh said:


> You choose your categories for print and ebook separately. They have their own set-up screens.
> 
> I was more concerned not about the first 2 categories but by the many categories that get added later as they differ between orint and Kindle. Probably won't see an effect as the added categories are probably more a function of Amazon than KDP or AMS
> 
> I'm not sure about the AMS question. I set up one on my 50 Useful Excel Functions paperback yesterday with no ad copy but haven't tried to find it on Amazon to see where it does or doesn't show up. (I have one that was already running on the ebook prior to that that does have ad copy.)


I was hoping that after the conversion that it would allow seperate ad/keyword lists for printbook ads as happens on other AMS platforms.


----------



## Rosie Scott (Oct 3, 2017)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That link has nothing to do with migrating from CS to KDP. That's strictly for your bookshelf.


That's what it sounded like to me. Thanks for the clarification. 



Cassie Leigh said:


> When I went through the process to migrate all my books at once it had me logged into my CreateSpace account and showed me how many books I had to migrate. It then provided a space for me to provide my KDP account log in information. I did that and then it told me how many books I had there. Then there was a button to push to migrate the books from the one account to the other. So if you have different emails on the two accounts you should be fine. Just be sure that when they give you the option to migrate your books that you take it. Don't wait for them to do it on your behalf since they won't know about the different accounts.


Thanks so much for the step-by-step! That's a relief. I've been checking my CreateSpace dashboard like crazy trying to get the message to pop up, but I still haven't even received the email.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Just a follow-up re my missing paperback. KDP support just emailed to ask for my Createspace ID and the ID of the title.

I told them the createspace ID and the ISBN, since I can't access the ID for the title any more ... I mean, it's missing.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Lynn Is A Pseudonym said:


> This has made me super paranoid. I'm about to take a screenshot of my entire catalog on Createspace and download the csv xls list of titles so I'll have all this info before I migrate my titles--assuming CreateSpace ever lets me to do the migration!


You just reminded me - I regularly download my createspace reports, and the ID might be in there.

ETA: they include the ID every time they email with the 'Your proof is ready to order' message, and the 'Files for xyz are ready' message. Check email!


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Simon Haynes said:


> Just a follow-up re my missing paperback. KDP support just emailed to ask for my Createspace ID and the ID of the title.
> 
> I told them the createspace ID and the ISBN, since I can't access the ID for the title any more ... I mean, it's missing.


Thanks for that! I'll go on over to CS and print off the information.

And Cassie -- thanks for the switchover information!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Lynn Is A Pseudonym said:


> If you don't delete the messages, those are also kept in the message list on CreateSpace (in case the emails have been deleted elsewhere).


It's the era of big data! If you can't find an email from 2-3 years ago, ring any of the giant tech companies and they'll probably mail you a copy.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

I just got the link on my dashboard and pressed the button to go. You sign in to your KDP account and they linked it then, so there isn't a problem with the emails being different


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

Cassie Leigh said:


> Just be sure that when they give you the option to migrate your books that you take it. Don't wait for them to do it on your behalf since they won't know about the different accounts.


Thanks. I may change my login info then. It's either that or obsessively check my dashboard.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lynn Is A Pseudonym said:


> This has made me super paranoid. I'm about to take a screenshot of my entire catalog on Createspace and download the csv xls list of titles so I'll have all this info before I migrate my titles--assuming CreateSpace ever lets me to do the migration!


*Rushes off to do the same*


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

Does anyone know if it will all be over this month or can I wait it out and transfer only in October?

Additionally, if I transfer, lets say, 22nd September, will my paperback earned royalties from September move into KDP which then means I'll only be paid in November? Or will the royalties earned in September in CS be paid in October, and those earned in KDP in September, in November?


----------



## MClayton (Nov 10, 2010)

As I've mentioned before, I publish a handful of other authors. I've spent some time the past couple of days going through each of our listings to make sure everything migrated okay. Some things were obvious, such as getting the message that there was a file "error" and it needed to be re-uploaded. Those things mostly sorted themselves out before I actually had to start re-uploading everything. Some things weren't as quickly obvious but could potentially harm sales. For example: 

1. A couple of our books came over with an older file instead of the newest one. For example, we'd made some cover adjustments a while back, but the older cover is the one that migrated.
2. Bleed/trim are different. One of our covers was trimmed so close to the title on the top we had to readjust and resubmit.
3. One came over marked as inappropriate for anyone under 18 (It isn't, and we never marked it that way.)
4. Each book came over with only one category selected. 
5. A couple of books came over with no keywords. 

One thing I do like is that they give specifics if something is wrong with the file (at least, that's true regarding the cover file). For example, the cover that had to be adjusted and resubmitted had an error message that said the expected file size was 10.695 x 8.250, but the file uploaded was 10.402 x 8.250. I remember every so often getting a message from CreateSpace that said the cover file was the wrong size but they adjusted it for me. I was always curious as to what was really wrong with it, so it's nice to know, and easy enough to fix. Edit to add:  And I'd much rather us fix it than rely on them to automagically fix it when I'm not sure what's wrong or what they did to fix it.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

MClayton said:


> Edit to add: And I'd much rather us fix it than rely on them to automagically fix it when I'm not sure what's wrong or what they did to fix it.


Oh, yes, that used to drive me crazy with CS. Those helpful elves who'd spend 24 hours putting my cover on in the wrong place, zoomed in, rather than telling me where I goofed.


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

Simon Haynes said:


> Oh, yes, that used to drive me crazy with CS. Those helpful elves who'd spend 24 hours putting my cover on in the wrong place, zoomed in, rather than telling me where I goofed.


UGH or even worse, they often would make changes and not tell me they did anything. The cover would be too dark, too much contrast, or too light. I got so I compared the proof directly with my files. If there wasn't a change, then I ordered a proof. If they mucked with it, I would resubmit the files. Sometimes I had to do this repeatedly until they passed it without alterations.

When I first started doing paperbacks it drove me crazy as I would adjust the cover, get a proof but then it wasn't what I was expecting. So I did it again but then it was WAY too dark/light, so then I did it again. It felt like LUCK when I got one that looked ok. On the second book the cover obviously was NOT what I submitted and they didn't say any changes were made. Once I figured out what the 'elves' were doing, dealing with Createspace became manageable. Well until the content validation issues, but that is whole another topic.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, my missing paperback appeared on my KDP dash, and I also had 5 sales of that same book credited to my account. All 5 sales appeared on today's figures, so I don't know whether they randomly happened today, or whether they occurred over the week and were all added in one hit.

Or who knows, maybe they were phantom sales by way of apology?


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books (Aug 30, 2011)

I spent the last few weeks doing updates and proofing new copies to make sure all my paperbacks were as I wanted them before even thinking about merging--which I'd hoped wouldn't be for some time yet. But then I got that time to merge message too. I watched their short, nice and clean video with the 2 paperbacks going into a shiny new KDP account and laughed. 

I have 96 paper titles to merge.... I'm expecting a nightmare.
But I hit merge anyway because I'd rather do it myself, and not have them do it on my behalf. 

And.........

Nightmare I do not have the time and energy to deal with. It merged all my old, outdated, no longer available paperbacks with my active kindle books and a bunch of my active paperbacks are now in draft status. 

Some days I just want to do away with paper. 
I don't sell enough paper to deal with this hassle.


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

I haven't been offered the "move" yet; however, has anyone seen problems with barcodes now?  I am trying to update a cover on Createspace and they keep saying the barcode is "The cover was submitted with a barcode that cannot be scanned because it is too small or low-resolution. In the interest of moving forward, we have resized and/or placed the barcode. We recommend you review a physical proof of your book to ensure you are satisfied with the adjustments made."  

The odd thing is it is a STANDARD bar code at 300dpi.  Ingram doesn't have any problem with it (heck it is from their templates).  If anything the barcode looks blurry now after the mucked around with it.  I don't get it.  It is the same method/size I have used for years, and now they won't take it.  And it has all the same information/size so I don't understand what they are complaining about.

Anyone else seeing this with KDP print (or Createspace)?


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

Phoenix61 said:


> It is always important for us to hear how customers react to all aspects. Your feedback will help us to improve the selection and service we provide and we're glad you took time to write to us. We are sure that KDP Paperback will soon be supported in *Amazon.CA* too


I was just looking back through the thread to see if something had been mentioned and caught this.

I'm confused. You clearly asked about shipping to Australia. Why are the referencing Canada?

I fired off an email to KDP yesterday asking about proofs to Canada. Initially they weren't available, neither was distribution here. Distribution was added a while back, but since their info doesn't explicitly include or exclude us, I reached out to them.

According to their reply, *proofs are now available to Canadians*. If that's already been shared, my apologies.


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

@notjohn -- is your KDP Print book already showing up as available on B&N and Bookdepository? 

I've migrated one book yesterday, all went smoothly--and it still shows for sale on both these stores 24h later, and it's also showing on all amazon stores except Mexico (had the paperback for sale there with CS, but never sold any copy) and The Netherlands (never had a paperback for sale there).


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

KDP print lets you delete titles (I think it is after you turn off all distribution you get that option).

If it is still over at CreateSpace you have to email them to have it unpublished.  Personally I would call as I think email is going to be a slow response at the moment.  If you log into CreteSpace, then on the lower left there is a grey button called "Conctact Support".  Click that and you will get the options.  Click the PUBLISHING button then Book Title then in the second pulldown "Title Information"

Then you get a button for "Send us a email" or CALL ME.  Click CALL ME.  Every time I have used it they called me back in under a minute and I was only on hold for a minute or two before I talked with a rep.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

BVLawson said:


> Has anyone else gotten the email - over a week ago - about the merge but_ still_ don't have the link on their Createspace dashboard?


I finally got the link today, so you aren't alone in not having received it previously. However, I also just made what is probably my last order of books from CS, so I'm going to wait until those are confirmed as "shipped" before I attempt the migration. In the meantime, I constructed a spreadsheet to compare the CreateSpace costs to those under the new regime for those books that are priced "too low." Frankly speaking, however, I really don't understand why costs have changed since everything is supposed to remain the same behind the scenes:

*"On KDP, your paperbacks will still be printed in the same facilities, on the same printers, and by the same people as they were on CreateSpace."*

I guess we're being charged for the prestige of being printed by KDP.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I had one cover that needed updating. I don't know how I missed it in the first place. I thought I'd wait until the migration but decided to do it now. No idea when the migration is going to occur, but I wanted to be ready.


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, after waiting a few days, I can get into my account and find that my ebooks have joined with my paperback books. But all my sales for 2018 have disappeared on the dashboard. I'm running a promo right now, and can only tell if there are sales from the rankings and categories from the book. *Sigh* I'm hoping that eventually I'll be able to see my sales again. It's a shame since I can't really tell which books sold well for the promo except from the rankings. 

But then, I'm hoping my sales will come back too. Even my payouts for 2018 are gone. So, I'm wondering if they just took out the 2018 data until they figure out how to input it correctly. 

I just don't see this sorting out any time soon.  

At least my covers are back on the dashboard.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

A warning to all - when they linked my missing paperback to the kindle edition in the KDP dashboard, the '35% / 70%' royalty option was reset to an unchecked status. (Neither option selected.)

I don't know whether I've only been getting 35% for sales of the ebook over this past week, but I wouldn't be surprised.


ETA: my 'publisher' field had also been reset to blank.


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

It's been a month since I published my latest book. It was published through KDP Print, rather than through CS.

*It's still not showing on bookdepository or barnes and nobles.* I know some people said their books got into those 2 catalogues as soon as 1 week after publishing, but that remains to be validated by me.

On the other hand, a few days ago, I migrated 1 paperback from CS to KDP -- and it's still showing on ALL of expanded distribution stores, including those two mentioned above.

Not sure what to think


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Simon Haynes said:


> Or who knows, maybe they were phantom sales by way of apology?


Wouldn't it be pretty to think so? (as Hemingway said in another connection).


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

LilyBLily said:


> As this thread is already 14 pages long, would somebody point me to details about how to unpublish a book that has a CreateSpace ISBN and is Extended Distribution only? I have a couple that are underperforming and not worth the trouble of taking to Ingram. AFAIK, I shouldn't or can't sell both editions on KDP.


You can email CS Support and ask them to Retire the book. It will stay on your dashboard/bookshelf but the Order Copies option will be grayed out.

I suppose you are charging a higher price on Expanded Distribution and have a second edition for Amazon stores only? That was my situation. I think it was on Sunday that I Retired the $15.95 version. Funnily enough, when I looked at the $12.95 pricing, I was still getting the $1.50 minimum that I want for the alternative markets, so I just added those Channels to the $12.95 version of the book.


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

BVLawson said:


> Sigh. So while I'm waiting for the _Magic CS to KDP Print Conversion Button_ to be bestowed upon my account, I decided foolishly to upload a new interior file for one of my books - it's the EXACT same file they approved previously, except I changed a couple of typos. That's all. Everything else was exactly the same. But CS rejected it due to "pagination errors." This is going to be one long, frustrating conversion process, I have a feeling ...


I have uploaded new interior files without issue. However, they did reject a cover file saying the barcode was not high enough resolution/too small. And it is a standard barcode at 300DPI! They "fixed it" but then the quality suffered of the whole thing. I resubmitted it, and rejected. Did it a third time and it passed. Just keep submitting the files. My experience with the approval team shows they are inconstant and many don't know what they are doing. I often wonder if they have a quota they need to reject (or "fix") each day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got tired of waiting for the migration to upload a new cover so I did it yesterday. Reject. But that was my fault. Redid and re-uploaded this morning. As soon as that's done, I think I'm going to cancel ED for all my titles so I can lower the price. I probably haven't sold more than a dozen or two that way in the nearly ten years I've had paperbacks.

Maybe a lower price will encourage more buying. It worked for me with ebooks.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a response to my support request from the 28th about a missing book - they promised an answer by 3rd September. So it looks like their support is quite backlogged.


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Are your KDP Print books already showing up as available on B&N and Bookdepository? 
*
I've migrated one book yesterday, all went smoothly--and it still shows for sale on both these stores 48h later, and it's also showing on all amazon stores except Mexico (had the paperback for sale there with CS, but never sold any copy) and The Netherlands (never had a paperback for sale there).

But the book I have previously published from scratch through KDP Print about 1 month ago is still not showing up on either of these two sites.


----------



## Loosecannon (May 9, 2013)

BVLawson said:


> Has anyone else gotten the email - over a week ago - about the merge but_ still_ don't have the link on their Createspace dashboard? They actually sent me two emails, one about the merger, and another about two books that are priced "too low" due to the change in publication costs. Yet, still no CS link.


Yep...me. Ditto on receiving the same emails you mentioned too. *getting antsy*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got the banner for the second time but since I still have a new cover under review, I wasn't allowed to move anything over.


----------



## Indiecognito (May 19, 2014)

Warning, and also I screwed up and feel like a big idiot so please don't tell me how I'm a big idiot: 

I don't know if anyone's mentioned this issue, but my spouse and I had our paperbacks on one CS account. I emailed CS a while back to ask if this was kosher, and I explained that we had two separate KDP accounts. They said no problem; it doesn't work the same way as KDP etc, and that it was fine for us both to be on one account. 

Smash cut to tonight: I started going through the changeover. I confirmed one email address, then realized that they'd shifted ALL our books over to my spouse's account. Including mine. Which exist in ebook format on MY KDP account, and now in paperback in the other account. 

I've contacted both CS and KDP about this. I'm a little stressed, as I have nightmares about KDP seeing that my books are in two separate accounts and giving me a hard time about it (to say the least). The process was simple, yes, but I foolishly assumed that I would have the option to put the right books into the right accounts. I was wrong. 

There was no warning from CS that this would be an issue. No "are you quite sure you want all your books going to ONE account?" prompt. If there had been, I never would have done it. 

Just be warned, in case this is an issue for you.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Indiecognito said:


> Warning, and also I screwed up and feel like a big idiot so please don't tell me how I'm a big idiot:
> 
> I don't know if anyone's mentioned this issue, but my spouse and I had our paperbacks on one CS account. I emailed CS a while back to ask if this was kosher, and I explained that we had two separate KDP accounts. They said no problem; it doesn't work the same way as KDP etc, and that it was fine for us both to be on one account.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. I thought everything would merge fine, and I have two different passwords for Createspace and KDP. They weren't the same, because that would be stupid. There was a time a while back that people were talking about Createspace being hacked. So, I made sure, you know, my accounts don't have the same password. Now, I've got all my 2018 ebook royality data missing. Only my paperback sales shows up. And I tried to see what happened if I went to my AMS account. It put up a big banner notice saying I had two accounts and I needed to sort it out or double check things. Or send them a contact us message.

So, I sent another message. It's been a week, and I just see things getting worse. I had been keeping downloaded reports of Amazon sales. I think I had them up to about May. I hadn't done the summer yet. But oh well. Maybe my royalties will show up again. I'm kind of glad that my KU book was already out.

I just hope that my data comes back.

Upside: I was finally able to order author copies for my new release. But had to pay sales tax. ;-(


----------



## Lorna_Reid (Oct 27, 2013)

I still haven't had the link and I wanted it sorted sooner rather than later, before they mass migrate everyone. Also, despite seeing rankings go up and down, I've seen zero sales registering on CS since the big announcement.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Done! Except for one problem. My fault.

I started migrating one of my books as a test through KDP and not CS. It turned out to be too many steps so I stopped the process. It's now in draft linked to the ebook and the print book that migrated today is linked to nothing.

Small detail, I'm sure. I can delete the draft and then have KDP re-link the paperback.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Indiecognito said:


> Warning, and also I screwed up and feel like a big idiot so please don't tell me how I'm a big idiot:
> 
> I don't know if anyone's mentioned this issue, but my spouse and I had our paperbacks on one CS account. I emailed CS a while back to ask if this was kosher, and I explained that we had two separate KDP accounts. They said no problem; it doesn't work the same way as KDP etc, and that it was fine for us both to be on one account.
> 
> ...


Same issue, made worse by the fact that my spouse and I are now divorced and I *really* don't want those books in my KDP account. CS support basically said, "Sorry, you're going to get them anyway when the Great Automated Migration happens."


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cassie Leigh said:


> You can unlink books yourself using the ... on the side and then link the correct version after that's done.


Thanks, Cassie. I will do that.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Just got off the phone with KDP Support. The upper tech levels now know about my problem with my account, and will try to work on it. So, having different passwords with Createspace and KDP will affect your migration. I would suggest you make them the same so you don't have the same problems as me, even if you are doing auto migration later. 

So, yeah, you think the Zon will give me credit for helping out with their bugs?


----------



## Loosecannon (May 9, 2013)

FYI - Upon logging in today the "Get Started" on the KDP move tool pop-up appeared for me.
After verifying each account you wish to use, CS & KDP...I had separate emails & PWs for each account so there were no issues there. It then confirms the number of CS titles you have to move. Everything went over smoothly and for 40 print titles it took only 3-4 minutes I think.

Most titles that had matching KDP ebooks automagically matched up and populated into those existing Bookshelf items, but a few print titles did not so I then saw duplicate title instances of an ebook and its matching print version. I noticed this happened only to those that had tiny text differences in the title or subtitle. EX: One had no print subtitle, but did for ebook version. 

Each has a button that allows you to "Link to an existing ebook or paperback" depending on what format that bookshelf item was. I was unclear on which to link from, ebook or print. I don't think it matters but I decided to only use the paperback version's "Link to..." button to then link each of those orphans to the correct ebook. Easy peasy. And then the dashboard was all nice and neat with every title matched up. Yay!

Oh, btw this process does log you out of CS. I then went back to CS, logged in and it says "you have no active titles here", which is good. And then I used their reports section to grab all the existing monthly title report I didn't have already. I'm guessing they will be avail. up there for another few months minimum, but why take chances when I can just download 'em all right now up until today SEP. 4th...
Hope that helps someone.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Not sure if this has been covered...read through a few pages and didn't see it so I"m posting in case someone else is in the same river as I am and paddling the same way.

My issue is that I have royalties accrued in GB and EU that never made it to the payment threshold...for at least two years now..can't seem to push it up to the threshold.

I emailed support to see if those royalties would be paid out...and they assure me I will be paid all owed...but I can't find any way to see if the monies migrated to my KDP dashboard in order to have the payout happen. I have July sales and August sales, but can't, obviously, go back to when these marketplaces accrued the sales to see if they will be paid out.

Any ideas? Is anyone else in the same boat? (not to mix the metaphor)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Loosecannon said:


> FYI - Upon logging in today the "Get Started" on the KDP move tool pop-up appeared for me.
> After verifying each account you wish to use, CS & KDP...I had separate emails & PWs for each account so there were no issues there. It then confirms the number of CS titles you have to move. Everything went over smoothly and for 40 print titles it took only 3-4 minutes I think.
> 
> Most titles that had matching KDP ebooks automagically matched up and populated into those existing Bookshelf items, but a few print titles did not so I then saw duplicate title instances of an ebook and its matching print version. I noticed this happened only to those that had tiny text differences in the title or subtitle. EX: One had no print subtitle, but did for ebook version.
> ...


I have one that didn't link on my bookshelf so I tried using both methods: print to ebook or ebook to print. Neither one worked. When I click, absolutely nothing happens. But they are linked on my product page. Could be that's the old CS version but I'll give it a couple of days before I start shooting off the emails.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

theaatkinson said:


> Not sure if this has been covered...read through a few pages and didn't see it so I"m posting in case someone else is in the same river as I am and paddling the same way.
> 
> My issue is that I have royalties accrued in GB and EU that never made it to the payment threshold...for at least two years now..can't seem to push it up to the threshold.
> 
> ...


My unpaid CS royalties are showing at the bottom of the 'Royalties Earned' list on the KDP Sales Dashboard, with 'CreateSpace US' UK EU and JP next to them


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I just hope they pay the CS amounts through the regular channels I had set up there, because if they pay the USD and GBP with direct deposit to Australia (my KDP setting), the local bank fees will eat up most of the royalty. (Not usually an issue with regular KDP payments as they're larger.)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Simon Haynes said:


> I just hope they pay the CS amounts through the regular channels I had set up there, because if they pay the USD and GBP with direct deposit to Australia (my KDP setting), the local bank fees will eat up most of the royalty. (Not usually an issue with regular KDP payments as they're larger.)


Why don't you use Payoneer? Much cheaper and easier than a bank account.
https://share.payoneer.com/nav/ayuQuEDg2lp_9d9de6s5XtzkWpbB9H43abf8XLVe9tzbQ5yyJfNX-FvQ2F3c7Wlee2iTQfDKLe2yme66CSiGjQ2


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Why don't you use Payoneer? Much cheaper and easier than a bank account.
> https://share.payoneer.com/nav/ayuQuEDg2lp_9d9de6s5XtzkWpbB9H43abf8XLVe9tzbQ5yyJfNX-FvQ2F3c7Wlee2iTQfDKLe2yme66CSiGjQ2


Thanks for the suggestion, but I do use Payoneer for all my Createspace payments. I just hope they use those settings for these final payments, and not my KDP settings.

I have KDP set up differently for a particular reason.


----------



## Ross Harrison (May 5, 2012)

I said a while ago that all of my books had migrated across bar one, which is still in draft, which is where I left it having clicked 'Create Paperback' in February just to look at the options. Naturally, they're trying to blame me. They say that I already transferred the book in February (I wasn't even aware of that being an option back then - I'm pretty sure it only said 'create', without the other option that is now there to transfer from CS).

So it seems as though, if you have a draft of any books open on KDP, the CS one will transfer across, but it will slide into that draft and sit there unpublished. I haven't yet gone through it thoroughly, but the CS manuscript is sitting in there, as is the cover, etc. So it doesn't look like too big a problem. I don't know, though, what might happen for people who actually entered anything into their draft - it might get overwritten, or it might overwrite anything coming in from CS.

Something to look out for, anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ross Harrison said:


> I said a while ago that all of my books had migrated across bar one, which is still in draft, which is where I left it having clicked 'Create Paperback' in February just to look at the options. Naturally, they're trying to blame me. They say that I already transferred the book in February (I wasn't even aware of that being an option back then - I'm pretty sure it only said 'create', without the other option that is now there to transfer from CS).
> 
> So it seems as though, if you have a draft of any books open on KDP, the CS one will transfer across, but it will slide into that draft and sit there unpublished. I haven't yet gone through it thoroughly, but the CS manuscript is sitting in there, as is the cover, etc. So it doesn't look like too big a problem. I don't know, though, what might happen for people who actually entered anything into their draft - it might get overwritten, or it might overwrite anything coming in from CS.
> 
> Something to look out for, anyway.


That's what I did last week. I was checking out the option of going through KDP instead of waiting for the CS migration. About halfway through, I stopped. Too many steps. Okay for a couple of books but not for eighteen.

When I finally got the banner on CS and migrated everything, I ended up with two versions of the PB on my bookshelf. The one linked to the ebook was the draft and the other one was out there on its own. I deleted the draft but haven't been able to link the other PB to the ebook. They seem to be linked OK on the product page. I'm guessing an email is in order. Let Zon fix it.

Just tried it again and it worked.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

I still haven't received an email, or seen the banner in my CS dashboard, so I sent KDP an email.

Their reply: 


> I'm sorry for the inconvenience caused.
> 
> We're working to finalize the process to move from CreateSpace to KDP. If the option no longer appears on your dashboard, please try again later. To ensure a quality experience, we'll enable the ability to move your CreateSpace books to KDP in phases, so authors may see it at different times
> 
> We're making updates to allow you to move your books and account details from CreateSpace to KDP in a few simple steps. *Over the next few days, you'll be able to start moving your titles from inside your CreateSpace Member Dashboard or KDP Bookshelf. *


I'm guessing this means the option will become permanent within the dashboard, but who knows. I guess I'll keep checking.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I started migrating one of my books as a test through KDP and not CS. It turned out to be too many steps so I stopped the process. It's now in draft linked to the ebook and the print book that migrated today is linked to nothing.


How strange. Like you, I decided to do a test case and I was surprised and impressed how smooth it was. And quick! I don't thnk I spent five minutes on it.

The only sour note is that the book STILL hasn't reached any of the Expanded Distribution outlets, and it will be five weeks on Monday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

notjohn said:


> How strange. Like you, I decided to do a test case and I was surprised and impressed how smooth it was. And quick! I don't thnk I spent five minutes on it.
> 
> The only sour note is that the book STILL hasn't reached any of the Expanded Distribution outlets, and it will be five weeks on Monday.


I decided to do away with Exp Dist. In nine years, I probably haven't sold a couple of dozen books through ED. Eliminating it allowed me to lower the price of my PBs, which will hopefully lead to more sales. That strategy has been working for ebooks pretty well so far, and it has led to more whispersync sales. I made just about equal money between Zon and Audible for the month of August. I'm still not breaking any records, but I'm doing more advertising which is also helping.


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

I had the pop up and a link show up in my CS dashboard to transfer my books. 

I clicked the pop up away as I didn't want to transfer at that time (needed to familiarize myself with the process first). 

When I logged in again, the link is gone?  Is there perhaps a general link to start the transfer? Not sure why mine disappeared.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MajesticMonkey said:


> I had the pop up and a link show up in my CS dashboard to transfer my books.
> 
> I clicked the pop up away as I didn't want to transfer at that time (needed to familiarize myself with the process first).
> 
> When I logged in again, the link is gone? Is there perhaps a general link to start the transfer? Not sure why mine disappeared.





Phoenix61 said:


> It seems that if you do not elect to move your books when the link/banner appears, they assume you want to have them move them for you when they close up for good.


Wait a few days. The link will come back again. It's a very easy three step process.

I didn't click on the banner the first time, either, and I'm glad I waited. I learned a lot from this thread. The two most important things seemed to be to deselect Create Space Direct from expanded distribution, and to make sure your KDP and CS passwords are the same.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Simon Haynes said:


> My unpaid CS royalties are showing at the bottom of the 'Royalties Earned' list on the KDP Sales Dashboard, with 'CreateSpace US' UK EU and JP next to them


thanks! I see the labels in my report but those 'accrued' but not 'paid' royalties are from 2013-2014...I have contacted them and they directed me to the reports for those months and assure me they will be paid out.

i kept the email, though.


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, things are getting better with my migration. My sale numbers for 2018 came back, but the 4 sales that happened during my promo have disappeared. They've never come back, and it's been a week. I ran a promo during Labor Day, a week after I merged, and had trouble with having different passwords for Createspace and KDP. So, it made like two accounts. 

I can call back again and see what happened(I've called customer service twice already), but something tells me all of their data wasn't going through last week for me, and I've probably lost those sales. It only showed the sales on the dashboard, not the current month break down. So, I don't know officially which books sold. But I looked at the books I had at $0.99, and saw the change in ranks. So, the two titles on sale both sold, but not sure exactly how many copies each. 

So, a little frustrated. I could just call them up again and let them know things aren't perfect, because the sales disappeared. 

PLUS, I pulled everything out of KU and can't get any of my books to appear to make an ad on the new advertising platform. Luckily, I have older ads still running, but not sure if that is messed up too. 

Really hating this merge, people. Hate it.


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't find the feedback thread and the CS forums are overrun with spam right now. Ugh. 

I am also having trouble linking my kdp page to my cs books. Since they wont let me migrate I would at least like to link the books together, but the box just sits there doing nothing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

locker17 said:


> I can't find the feedback thread and the CS forums are overrun with spam right now. Ugh.
> 
> I am also having trouble linking my kdp page to my cs books. Since they wont let me migrate I would at least like to link the books together, but the box just sits there doing nothing.


You actually have to select the book in the box to link to. Otherwise it will just sit there. Found that out the hard way.


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

Got the message and had to migrate my books 4 days ago.

Result? Expanded distribution is being killed... some of my books are already showing as Temporarily Out of Stock Online on barnesandnobles and other sites.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Mine too. Was very disappointed since they have been at B&N for years.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I received no notice about Createspace closing! If I move my books to KDP for paperback will I be able to buy author copies at the same rate as at Createspace?


----------



## Taichi girl (Sep 17, 2018)

Cassie Leigh said:


> I certainly hope they don't use this as an excuse to not pay August royalties that were already earned until October. That would suck.


Hello so all seems to have gone well with my transfer except since the day my books went to kdp i haven't seen one sale! 18 days later nothing. Usually I average 2-4 per week so I'm worried something isn't getting reported from Amazon to kdp.
I wrote customer service and their answer was they guessed no books had been sold. Anyone else having this problem.?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

Well, I'm irritated. I finally got the banner (along with the obnoxious pop up) with the links to migrate. Except when I click them, it comes up with a new pop up saying "Your account cannot be moved to KDP right now. We are preparing your account and will automatically move it to KDP when it's ready. No action is needed from you and your sales and title availability will not be impacted. We will notify you via email once your account has been moved. This may take up to two weeks and you can continue using CreateSpace during this time."

Naturally this fills me with great confidence that they're on top of everything  If it's not ready, why did they give me the banner? And even more annoying--I can still continue using my CreateSpace account, except that not only is the banner still there, but every time I log in, I get the giant pop up with the link inviting me to move. (If I click on it again, it takes me back to the "account not ready" pop up.) Really, CreateSpace?

Does this mean some of us will not in fact be given the option of being part of the process but will just have to wait until they do the automatic migration of left-over accounts? (In which case I hope they manage to properly link my Createspace and KDP accounts!) Or is this something different? Has anyone had this come up and their account has subsequently been moved?


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

I'm having an issue with conversion of my CreateSpace Sales History to KDP Print.

For those with a long CreatesSpace sales history and who have already converted their books to KDP Print and merged accounts - did they convert 'all' of your sales history or just some of it?

I converted my books from CreateSpace to KDP Print at the end of July.  A few weeks ago, they gave me a link to click in Createspace to complete the process by merging my CreateSpace/Amazon KDP accounts.  I did that and it only took a few seconds since there were no books to convert any more, only account merging to be done.  Everything seemed to go okay with the merge (no error messages and books/account data look fine).  

However, they only converted some of my sales history into the KDP reports historical tab.  I have CreateSpace sales history going all the way back to January 2009, but they only converted the more recent sales data over to KDP (December 2016 to present), so I'm missing January 2009 to November 2016. 

I've tried discussing with the KDP team, but so far haven't been able to get any information from them about it or even whether the CreateSpace/KDP plan is to copy all sales history or just x number of months worth. I tried emailing and also calling them to no avail, so now I'm trying to back into what was maybe supposed to have happened by seeing what actually did happen to others. 

Thanks!

BTW, when I checked the sales numbers for those months that did convert, some months match and others are showing a lower number in KDP than CreateSpace (by 1 - 4 sales).


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

BowlOfCherries said:


> I'm having an issue with conversion of my CreateSpace Sales History to KDP Print.
> 
> For those with a long CreatesSpace sales history and who have already converted their books to KDP Print and merged accounts - did they convert 'all' of your sales history or just some of it?
> 
> ...


You can still log in at Createspace, right? You could just download the old reports.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Lynn McNamee said:


> You can still log in at Createspace, right? You could just download the old reports.


I can't even get the page to come up any more.


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

Lynn McNamee said:


> You can still log in at Createspace, right? You could just download the old reports.


I'm still able to login to CreateSpace and have previously downloaded all my reports so I have the data offline, but am wanting to know whether they intend to copy the sales history over to KDP so we can have the complete sales picture in one place going forward. Puzzles me why they copied over 2 1/2 years worth of my sales history but not all of it.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

MelanieCellier said:


> Well, I'm irritated. I finally got the banner (along with the obnoxious pop up) with the links to migrate. Except when I click them, it comes up with a new pop up saying "Your account cannot be moved to KDP right now. We are preparing your account and will automatically move it to KDP when it's ready. No action is needed from you and your sales and title availability will not be impacted. We will notify you via email once your account has been moved. This may take up to two weeks and you can continue using CreateSpace during this time."


I just logged in and got the same message - you can move your books - nah! just screwing with you


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

BowlOfCherries said:


> I'm having an issue with conversion of my CreateSpace Sales History to KDP Print.
> 
> For those with a long CreatesSpace sales history and who have already converted their books to KDP Print and merged accounts - did they convert 'all' of your sales history or just some of it?


Mine seems to all be there- in KDP historical. But BookReport is having issues after the move and not showing everything. It's not showing any from before October 2016, and it's also missing everything from between April 2017 and Feb 2018. I only moved yesterday though so I'm hoping things will settle in.

EDIT: I hit Confirm Data again in BookReport and it's all there now, about 24 hours after the move (I had tried refreshing/confirming a few times yesterday too to no luck).


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Cassie Leigh said:


> Did you click on the Reports option on the left-hand side of the screen?


Yes. I can get reports. But I can't access the Createspace page. I have not migrated my books, because I just heard about all this. So I'm hoping that Amazon will, as has been said, but I do wonder how long that will take.


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

Selina Fenech said:


> Mine seems to all be there- in KDP historical. But BookReport is having issues after the move and not showing everything. It's not showing any from before October 2016, and it's also missing everything from between April 2017 and Feb 2018. I only moved yesterday though so I'm hoping things will settle in.
> 
> EDIT: I hit Confirm Data again in BookReport and it's all there now, about 24 hours after the move (I had tried refreshing/confirming a few times yesterday too to no luck).


Glad yours is all there. How far back did your CreateSpace sales data go? Mine goes back to 2009, but KDP only converted from Dec. 2016 onwards. It's been 12 days since I did the account merge during which they partially copied my sales history as part of that process. Maybe the sales history component of the account merge process aborted during the middle of executing and then the process merrily starting executing the next step without generating an error log message or at least a error log message anyone at KDP's looking at. The merge process took less than a minute and produced no on-screen error messages. I only got an all-done-you're-good-to-go vibe.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> I just logged in and got the same message - you can move your books - nah! just screwing with you


Kind of glad to see it's not just me!


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

BowlOfCherries said:


> I'm having an issue with conversion of my CreateSpace Sales History to KDP Print.
> 
> For those with a long CreatesSpace sales history and who have already converted their books to KDP Print and merged accounts - did they convert 'all' of your sales history or just some of it?
> 
> ...


I was just getting on the board to see if anyone had the same problem with lost data too. I have sales going back to 2009 with all my pen names. And I've lost it all. I thought it might be because, for some reason, there were two accounts. But I think the merge made two accounts for me since I had separate passwords. Not sure on that last, but the tech guy deleted one account. And all that is left is the data from 2016 up to present. He did send me a XLS file of my sales history, including royalities and ebook sales since 2009. I mean, I've put that onto my taxes. So, I need to keep track of what happened.

But I get the feeling that Amazon is distancing us from the data that they are now heavily more guarding. I really am just feeling like a pawn at this point. The customer service has SUCKED, and I wait on hold for like 15-20 minutes at a time. I've been calling for 3 weeks trying to get things sorted. And it still isn't the best.

I'm currently now on hold, because after finishing getting back into account and now finally can get to my books, I tried going to the Amazon Ads, and all my campaigns are GONE! A lot of my books are blocked from advertising, even the paranormal sorta spicy ones by another pen name that were big sellers. I'm beyond pissed. I don't know whether I just can't get into my old ads. The tech guy can see them, so they are there. I just can't get to them.

Even the tech guy at KDP is stumped.

So, yeah. It has not been a pleasant merge for me, and I can't figure out why.

But I'm glad I've gone wide, and my eggs are not in one basket. This has screwed up sales, a book launch on a book I worked 3 years on, and just my income in general from sales. So, I'm sure it will all sort out, but it's always probably a good idea to not go all in unless you can deal with the rug being swept out from underneath you.  Okay, still trying to be positive. This is what happens in self-publishing. You deal with all of the little business things like this.


----------



## solo (Dec 19, 2017)

inconsequential said:


> So what does this mean? That we can no longer migrate our books from Createspace to KDP, or that they're going to be doing it for us?


Got an email from them. Part of it reads -

_In the coming weeks, we'll start automatically moving your CreateSpace books to KDP. Your books will remain available for sale throughout the move and you'll continue to earn royalties. Once we begin this process you'll be unable to edit existing titles or create new titles on CreateSpace._

hope that helps


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

lyndabelle said:


> I was just getting on the board to see if anyone had the same problem with lost data too. I have sales going back to 2009 with all my pen names. And I've lost it all. I thought it might be because, for some reason, there were two accounts. But I think the merge made two accounts for me since I had separate passwords. Not sure on that last, but the tech guy deleted one account. And all that is left is the data from 2016 up to present. He did send me a XLS file of my sales history, including royalities and ebook sales since 2009. I mean, I've put that onto my taxes. So, I need to keep track of what happened.
> 
> But I get the feeling that Amazon is distancing us from the data that they are now heavily more guarding. I really am just feeling like a pawn at this point. The customer service has SUCKED, and I wait on hold for like 15-20 minutes at a time. I've been calling for 3 weeks trying to get things sorted. And it still isn't the best.
> 
> ...


OMG. What a headache. Hope the rest gets sorted out for you soon.


----------



## LeeMountford (May 13, 2017)

I think I've been lucky - it all transferred over smoothly and quickly for me. There were only three books, so that might account for something.


----------



## Escapee (Jan 31, 2014)

Well that was fun  I had 40+ books transfer over to KDP in about 2 seconds, which was great, but then I spent the next 8 hours linking every single one of them to the ebooks, fixing keywords, adding a barcode to the covers, then previewing them all so I could approve them for sale. Lucky I'd given myself an entire day just in case it didn't go smoothly.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

lyndabelle said:


> ...
> I wait on hold for like 15-20 minutes at a time. I've been calling for 3 weeks trying to get things sorted. And it still isn't the best.
> 
> ...


I haven't been able to find the phone number. Could you tell me what it is, or where I can find it? Thanks.


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

Ann Herrick said:


> I haven't been able to find the phone number. Could you tell me what it is, or where I can find it? Thanks.


Not sure about a KDP phone number, but in the KDP help / contact us screen there is now an option to have KDP call you. You type in your phone number and select whether you want them to call you back immediately or in 5 minutes. You have to pick a help topic on the left-hand side of the screen and then drill all the way down to the lowest level of subtopic to see the buttons.


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

Bill Hiatt said:


> Perhaps that part of the process lagged for some reason. I actually got all of my historical data (back to December of 2012) for paperbacks migrated the same time the books did.


Thanks! Good to know. That tells me KDP intended to convert it all and some part of my sales history conversion must have gone kerflooey or is long delayed for some reason.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

BowlOfCherries said:


> Not sure about a KDP phone number, but in the KDP help / contact us screen there is now an option to have KDP call you. You type in your phone number and select whether you want them to call you back immediately or in 5 minutes. You have to pick a help topic on the left-hand side of the screen and then drill all the way down to the lowest level of subtopic to see the buttons.


Thank you!


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

BowlOfCherries said:


> Not sure about a KDP phone number, but in the KDP help / contact us screen there is now an option to have KDP call you. You type in your phone number and select whether you want them to call you back immediately or in 5 minutes. You have to pick a help topic on the left-hand side of the screen and then drill all the way down to the lowest level of subtopic to see the buttons.


Createspace has/had the same options. They never gave a phone number to call, rather you entered yours and they called you. In my experience they were always fast about it and I was only on hold for a few minutes. Of course at the time the whole system wasn't being moved over to something else.

The downside of this of course is IF they lock your account (which has happened by mistake), they also lock you out of contacting them as you need to log in to do it. Both email and phone support required logging in. I did find out direct email addresses later, but they are never given on the site.

One could say 'well just create another account' the problem with that is their TOS says specifically NOT to do that. And I suspect it would exacerbate your problems if you do. Although perhaps it is different for KDP, I haven't checked lately. But I seem to recall they want to you have only one account per person as well.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

I checked in to see how others were faring. I now get the Migrate banner every time I log in to CS (which I do daily to check my sales) but continue to ignore it in hopes it will outlast the September drop-dead date. I have a book in progress and would much rather finish it with the devil I know.

I am reassured that some still don't see the Migrate banner, which suggests they're still luring us a few hundred or thousand at a time. But less reassured about the possibility that one can get locked down and must wait for the auto-merge!

Today is six weeks since I moved a book to KDP Print to see how the process worked. It worked very smoothly, despite the fact that the cover had been built with the CS cover wizard (but the option whereby we upload a jpeg of the full front cover, building the rest online). I think it went live on B&N etc etc last Friday, so a bit over one month. I've always done very well with sales outside the Amazon mini-verse, though not well enough to persuade me to make the move to IngramSpark, now that Expanded Distribution is available on KDP Print.

I thought the phone-back option was available only on the Great Migration topic in KDP Support? I suspect that courtesy will be withdrawn in a month or two. (Hopefully two. The longer this takes, the better I will like it.)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

notjohn said:


> I checked in to see how others were faring. I now get the Migrate banner every time I log in to CS (which I do daily to check my sales) but continue to ignore it in hopes it will outlast the September drop-dead date. I have a book in progress and would much rather finish it with the devil I know.
> 
> I am reassured that some still don't see the Migrate banner, which suggests they're still luring us a few hundred or thousand at a time. But less reassured about the possibility that one can get locked down and must wait for the auto-merge!


I'm also getting the migrate banner every time I login and, like you, I am ignoring it in anticipation of the auto-merge.

On a separate note. I have two ebooks that I haven't yet converted to print because sales are low and it's not worth the investment of a full cover. Does the KDP print version allow you to use the ebook front cover and have provision for making a back cover that maybe just has the blurb and essential info? My other covers are all expensive wrap-around covers.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Well, any paperback cover has to be 300 dpi, and you can't get that out of an ebook cover unless you have the original artwork on your computer at high resolution.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

notjohn said:


> Well, any paperback cover has to be 300 dpi, and you can't get that out of an ebook cover unless you have the original artwork on your computer at high resolution.


I think I might have the original artwork. Will have to check. 
Yes, I do have it. They are all 300 dpi.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Well done!

(Good filing system, too!)


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

notjohn said:


> Well, any paperback cover has to be 300 dpi, and you can't get that out of an ebook cover unless you have the original artwork on your computer at high resolution.


I typically just take the ebook cover, scale it slightly, and then add the spine and back cover. It's almost the same size.

Sometimes I do have to move text around a bit because it's outside the allowed area on the paperback.

Edit: oh, that said, I use 5x8, which is only 1500x2400 pixels. Larger formats would be more difficult.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm  now getting the merge form each time I open my CS account and they say they will soon be doing automatic merging. Has anyone had their books 'automatically' merged yet?


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Does the KDP print version allow you to use the ebook front cover and have provision for making a back cover that maybe just has the blurb and essential info? My other covers are all expensive wrap-around covers.


Most of my covers have expensive wraparound covers too, and I've been afraid to migrate them for this reason. Does anyone know if KDP will allow this sort of cover?


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Harvey Click said:


> Most of my covers have expensive wraparound covers too, and I've been afraid to migrate them for this reason. Does anyone know if KDP will allow this sort of cover?


They should be fine.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> On a separate note. I have two ebooks that I haven't yet converted to print because sales are low and it's not worth the investment of a full cover. Does the KDP print version allow you to use the ebook front cover and have provision for making a back cover that maybe just has the blurb and essential info?


I'm told there is an option for upload the front cover image (it would have to have 0.125 inch trim at the three outside edges) to the KDP cover creator while building the spine and back cover online. Judging by the CreateSpace cover wizard, the online adds are fairly rudimentary, but you must already know that. Indeed, if you used that option on the CS cover wizard, they should convert just fine. I believe it's only the full cover wizard, where you do all the work online, that can prove troublesome.

The test book I've brought over had just such a cover, and it looks good in the KDP version. The only bad spot was losing six weeks' sales on Expanded Distribution.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

notjohn said:


> I'm told there is an option for upload the front cover image (it would have to have 0.125 inch trim at the three outside edges) to the KDP cover creator while building the spine and back cover online. Judging by the CreateSpace cover wizard, the online adds are fairly rudimentary, but you must already know that. Indeed, if you used that option on the CS cover wizard, they should convert just fine. I believe it's only the full cover wizard, where you do all the work online, that can prove troublesome.
> 
> The test book I've brought over had just such a cover, and it looks good in the KDP version. The only bad spot was losing six weeks' sales on Expanded Distribution.


Thanks. I didn't use the CreateSpace cover wizard as my cover designer did everything (I'm not that technically competent). I was wondering how difficult it would be to do it myself using the KDP cover creator.


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

I got the banner about 1.5 weeks ago and I watied until now thinking they would have most of the bugs out of the system at this point.

Ha!

Three of my books have been marked unpublished, one cover was lost, four of them weren't linked to the proper books (though that was a easy fix).  What a mess!  I am going to go have go through it all and I am guessing reupload covers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don DeBon said:


> I got the banner about 1.5 weeks ago and I watied until now thinking they would have most of the bugs out of the system at this point.
> 
> Ha!
> 
> Three of my books have been marked unpublished, one cover was lost, four of them weren't linked to the proper books (though that was a easy fix). What a mess! I am going to go have go through it all and I am guessing reupload covers.


Did you move them yourself?


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Did you move them yourself?


Yes I did. Sorry, I wasn't specific enough. I waited until now thinking they had the bugs out. NOPE.

I have two books back up, still working on the others. I am doing it slow knowing the problems I have had before (and their teams get confused easily it seems). Maybe it is different now with KDP but being it is all the same company/teams I am a little skeptical.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don DeBon said:


> Yes I did. Sorry, I wasn't specific enough. I waited until now thinking they had the bugs out. NOPE.
> 
> I have two books back up, still working on the others. I am doing it slow knowing the problems I have had before (and their teams get confused easily it seems). Maybe it is different now with KDP but being it is all the same company/teams I am a little skeptical.


Then I shall wait until they move mine


----------



## AuthorX (Nov 11, 2014)

I’m not sure I understand why people have extra steps and/or have to alter their covers. I literally did the three step process in less than 2 minutes and everything was transferred over and linked automatically. Am I missing something?


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

I can think of 3 reasons not to move my books myself but rather wait until Amazon does it automatically:

1.  There are bound to be bugs early on.  Better to wait as long as possible so most of them are sorted out.

2.  After the move to KDP, paperback royalties will be sent every 2 months instead of every 1 month.

3.  Some of my kids picture books are short.  I think I remember Amazon saying that KDP printing costs will be higher than CreateSpace so royalties on short books (fewer than 100 pages?) will be reduced.

I can't think of any benefit of initiating the move ourselves.

Are there any?

Philip


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

AuthorX said:


> I'm not sure I understand why people have extra steps and/or have to alter their covers. I literally did the three step process in less than 2 minutes and everything was transferred over and linked automatically. Am I missing something?


Good question. I wish Amazon would give a good answer. All I know is they gave me a mess to clean up. To be honest, it doesn't make any sense why there are problems. It is their company, their software, they can see all ends of it. There wasn't any reverse engineering. It should be a simple matter of copying the metadata, the cover and interior files over. All the printing systems are the same, so why are there many people having problems? In theory it shouldn't be happening.

But then again, they said if one had a copyright validation challenge on a book and passed, that book would never be challenged again. Yet it happened with me.



Philip Gibson said:


> I can think of 3 reasons not to move my books myself but rather wait until Amazon does it automatically:
> 
> 1. There are bound to be bugs early on. Better to wait as long as possible so most of them are sorted out.
> 
> ...


Yes, that they might make things worse than if you did it yourself. They could move the books to the wrong account by mistake or can't find your KDP account. Although, if you use the same email address and password for same accounts, that is less likely. Many of us didn't.

I did wait for a month. Last I heard they were going to wait until the end of September to start moving accounts automatically. Well here we are in Oct and I had hoped they most of the bugs fixed. I was wrong. But I had a feeling if I let them do it, it would have been worse. I can't back that up other than my suspicion and my previous experiences.

Heck, I didn't get the letter about the coming changes and banner until the last week of Sep while many others got it in August. If it takes them almost a month to send out a simple email, it doesn't bode well for moving your books without issues.


----------



## sharjo (May 14, 2014)

Am I the only lucky person to migrate a title over, only to have it disappear completely? No longer on my CS page, not listed on my KDP page. Poof, gone.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

sharjo said:


> Am I the only lucky person to migrate a title over, only to have it disappear completely? No longer on my CS page, not listed on my KDP page. Poof, gone.


Oh, no! Is your title still listed for sale on Amazon?


----------



## sharjo (May 14, 2014)

It is, yeah. But that doesn't mean much -- they could have a copy or two onhand already. I haven't sold a copy in a few months, so I won't know if it's really "gone" for a while.

This is what I'm seeing on each site. There WERE two titles -- one active, one that I'd made unavailable:


http://imgur.com/uYeLPoT


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Has anyone been 'automatically' migrated yet?


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Has anyone been 'automatically' migrated yet?


I have been today or yesterday. 

This is what I see now on CS:

"CreateSpace has moved to Kindle Direct Publishing
Your books are now on Kindle Direct Publishing!"

In KDP I see none of my Paperback books.

One available option is: "Link existing paperback"

Yet when I hit the search button, to link my eBook and paperback, no results for the paperback turn up for any of my paperbacks.

---

https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US/help/topic/G200652220

Though maybe the books are still being linked in the dash, as it could take up to 72 hours.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MajesticMonkey said:


> I have been today or yesterday.
> 
> This is what I see now on CS:
> 
> ...


Mine were migrated yesterday. They seem to be ok. My one print sale for December is showing on the dashboard. I've checked a couple of Look Insides and they seem to be ok, but I'd like to be able to see the uploaded files. Too expensive to order print copies just to check them.


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2015)

I was migrated yesterday. 

I live from my paperback sales and this move is a huge problem for me. Will I be paid for my Createspace November earnings at the end of December still? I counted on this.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Roman said:


> I was migrated yesterday.
> 
> I live from my paperback sales and this move is a huge problem for me. Will I be paid for my Createspace November earnings at the end of December still? I counted on this.


There is info on this in their FAQs that explains when you will get paid. Can't find the link (and not even sure that it is on this forum )


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2015)

I also sell on KDP and I do know that they pay for KDP books after 60 days. What's shocking for me is that I expected that Createspace will pay the outstanding balance which accumulated before the move. Now I get the impression that the Createspace balance has been moved to KDP? 

I am not even able to contact the Createspace customer support anymore.

This is not a joke for me. If I don't receive my November royalties in time then I can't pay rent.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Roman said:


> I also sell on KDP and I do know that they pay for KDP books after 60 days. What's shocking for me is that I expected that Createspace will pay the outstanding balance which accumulated before the move. Now I get the impression that the Createspace balance has been moved to KDP?
> 
> I am not even able to contact the Createspace customer support anymore.
> 
> This is not a joke for me. If I don't receive my November royalties in time then I can't pay rent.


This is from their FAQs

When will I get paid? You'll be paid on CreateSpace's payment schedule for all royalties earned before you move to KDP, as long as they meet the minimum payment threshold. After you move, you'll be paid for royalties earned on KDP's payment schedule. Royalties earned through CreateSpace that don't meet the minimum threshold will move with your books and account information to KDP. If you move from CreateSpace to KDP in October and your earned royalties are above the minimum threshold, you'll receive your payments on the following schedule:

October CreateSpace royalties will be paid at the end of November

October KDP royalties will be paid at the end of December
November KDP royalties will be paid at the end of January
December KDP royalties will be paid at the end of February

https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US/help/topic/GSJULX3WGP36HQ3R#top_question_03


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for looking this up for me. I couldn't think clearly. I was aware that this day would come but I was hoping that it would be after the Christmas sales and I was stunned when I logged into my Createspace account.


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

My paperbacks still haven't showed up on KDP. Hope my sales ares still being counted.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MajesticMonkey said:


> My paperbacks still haven't showed up on KDP. Hope my sales ares still being counted.


What with the page flip fiasco and page reads not counted if the reader returns to the front of the book without closing it, I don't have much faith in any of their sales figures .


----------



## celadon (Sep 12, 2015)

Roman said:


> I was migrated yesterday.
> 
> I live from my paperback sales and this move is a huge problem for me. Will I be paid for my Createspace November earnings at the end of December still? I counted on this.


I'm in the same boat as you. We're screwed. We'll have to wait a month.


----------



## Harald (Mar 23, 2015)

MajesticMonkey said:


> I have been today or yesterday.
> This is what I see now on CS:
> "CreateSpace has moved to Kindle Direct Publishing
> Your books are now on Kindle Direct Publishing!"...


Just checked, followed the links, AND IT WORKED! (breathes huge sigh of relief)

Thanks for the prompt.


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

@Harald, sorry, what links did you follow?


----------



## Harald (Mar 23, 2015)

MajesticMonkey said:


> @Harald, sorry, what links did you follow?


When I logged into CS, they provided a 3-Step process (with links). I just followed along. Then, presto, my KDP Bookshelf page showed the paperback. And the Reports tab now shows the (gray) PBK sales, which it never did before.

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

Ah I see....

I have successfully ported my books now.

Even though you get this message, you still need to click "Get started on Kindle Direct Publishing" and follow the 3 step process.


> CreateSpace has moved to Kindle Direct Publishing
> Your books are now on Kindle Direct Publishing!
> 
> Get started on Kindle Direct Publishing


I had clicked on that before but got a spinning wheel for 30 minutes on step 2 so figured that wasn't it. Tried again, just now, and it worked.

Thanks!  Would have been waiting for a long time for Amazon to port them over as I thought there were in the process of doing so.


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

This is what I see when I click on 'Edit print book details' (on all my books) after my paperbacks were ported over from CS to KDP.

Do I need to reupload my book file, cover etc (on all my books)?

And is this just me, or are others experiencing the same?


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Well, how long have they been "in progress"? I'd certainly give them a day or two to populate the fields. You can use the Contact Us option (bottom of the KDP page, right side) to ask Support for help.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I was migrated a couple of days ago. One cover did not show up. I wanted to link a new ebook with its companion paperback (created on createspace), but the person who did it linked it to an old, out of print (but the old publisher still has a few copies) edition. I emailed that I wanted it linked to the new, but have gotten no response. Have since done the linking myself, but it shows up only if you know the particular addy. If you do a search on Amazon only the old paperback shows up. 

I'm hoping maybe within 72 hours this will clear up. We'll see.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ann Herrick said:


> I was migrated a couple of days ago. One cover did not show up. I wanted to link a new ebook with its companion paperback (created on createspace), but the person who did it linked it to an old, out of print (but the old publisher still has a few copies) edition. I emailed that I wanted it linked to the new, but have gotten no response. Have since done the linking myself, but it shows up only if you know the particular addy. If you do a search on Amazon only the old paperback shows up.
> 
> I'm hoping maybe within 72 hours this will clear up. We'll see.


I've had a similar thing happen. The print book shows a price of $48 and has a different ASIN to mine. This is what it shows on Author Central.

Book Details
We're sorry, but Author Central services such as updating Editorial Reviews and Book Description are not supported for this book. This can happen if the book is only sold by third party sellers on Amazon or was published using a separate system. Please contact us, for additional assistance.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I've had a similar thing happen. The print book shows a price of $48 and has a different ASIN to mine. This is what it shows on Author Central.
> 
> Book Details
> We're sorry, but Author Central services such as updating Editorial Reviews and Book Description are not supported for this book. This can happen if the book is only sold by third party sellers on Amazon or was published using a separate system. Please contact us, for additional assistance.


My problem is that the old paperback edition is linked to the new ebook edition instead of the new paperback edition being linked to the new ebook edition. I'm keeping an eye on it in case there's a time lag.


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

MajesticMonkey said:


> This is what I see when I click on 'Edit print book details' (on all my books) after my paperbacks were ported over from CS to KDP.
> 
> Do I need to reupload my book file, cover etc (on all my books)?
> 
> And is this just me, or are others experiencing the same?


This is what I get now on KDP after clicking "Edit print book content".

It's been like this now for about 3 days (and only could access this screen 3 days after my books were ported from CS).

I could contact KDP support but rather would not. I somehow think they'd make this worse not better.

Should I do what the message says and complete the previous step? All info is already filled out there, just need to hit save. If I do I'm worried, I'll lose my cover, interior file etc.

Any others faced this?


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

MajesticMonkey said:


> This is what I get now on KDP after clicking "Edit print book content".
> 
> It's been like this now for about 3 days (and only could access this screen 3 days after my books were ported from CS).
> 
> ...


This still hasn't been resolved. Has anyone else come across the same issue? If so, how did you resolve it?


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

For me, there is no CreateSpace website. A couple days ago they promised to email me (and never did) but the log-in option stopped appearing yesterday. Instead there's a flash page advertising KDP Print, Media, and "Enterprise Publishing" (POD books for small publishers).


----------



## Writers Coach (Oct 18, 2017)

Has anyone had success finding CreateSpace reports after CS shutdown? 

We have not moved any of our books into KDP Print and have no plans to do so. Thus, we are unable to find anyway to pull December sales prior to the CS shutdown. We do not see any CS reporting in KDP reporting. (We've searched.)

I suppose we'll be paid, but how to pay our authors, that's the big question now.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

Try going into KDP, clicking on Prior Months Royalties, and then choosing the Generate CreateSpace Sales Report option at the bottom. That should give you everything except your Expanded Distribution sales which as far as I can tell don't port over if they were done through CreateSpace.


----------



## Writers Coach (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks for the tip, but we do not have that option. 



Nothing below the December 2018 geo listing except:

Generate Report in New Format
Generate Report

Generate Report in Old Format
Generate Report


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

What do other people's paperback 'setup' pages look like after having been ported from CS to KDP?

Mine are filled out but I can't access them as you can see in the image below.

About to email KDP but would like to know some kind of 'baseline' first.

Hopefully someone could please let me know?



MajesticMonkey said:


>


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MajesticMonkey said:


> What do other people's paperback 'setup' pages look like after having been ported from CS to KDP?
> 
> Mine are filled out but I can't access them as you can see in the image below.
> 
> ...


I decided to check one of my books. Everything looked ok on the previewer, but when I tried to close the previewer it said 'you seem to have made some changes, please save before continuing'.  I didn't make any changes. Now it is asking me to 'save and continue'. It won't let me cancel without doing something about the changes, so I've rather nervously clicked 'continue without saving'


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I decided to check one of my books. Everything looked ok on the previewer, but when I tried to close the previewer it said 'you seem to have made some changes, please save before continuing'.  I didn't make any changes. Now it is asking me to 'save and continue'. It won't let me cancel without doing something about the changes, so I've rather nervously clicked 'continue without saving'


Thanks so much for checking Jan Hurst-Nicholson. Those moments are always nervousness inducing.

Okay. All you need to do is click 'Save and Continue' in step one to go to step two. Doing so doesn't override the content in step two. Fingers crossed everything works out as supposed to.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

My books have migrated. I've checked all that I can check to make sure everything is in order. I haven't had a single print sale since the move, and every previous month I had at least one sale.   

Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I think I had one print sale in January, but can't remember if my books had migrated by then.


----------

